# >>?<<--- A Question of Balance --->>?<<



## The Monkey Man (Jan 14, 2006)

Seems like my quest for 'Big' numbers has brought me the whammy's
I was trying so hard to avoid...

So chastised by this new revelation, I move forward seeking the
training that will truly bring my mind and body together and gain
me the "spriritual creaminess" I seek...

This could get weird, as my quest for physical fitness
has always been closely followed by a need for psychological
fitness as well.. As you know the two go hand in hand..
If you are foul tempered, tired, exausted from work, or sore
from previous training sessions, it will effect your current workouts...

And; for me, if I am not meeting my general, or long term goals,
that has an effect on my mood outside the gym...

So if I decide to shave my head don't freak out!
And keep all the kojak jokes in a positve humor..

Catch you on the rebound 'ah' the medicide -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 14, 2006)

*SAT 14JA061130*
*LTF*

*PRONE LEG CURL* (cybex)
90x18
130x12
150x10
170x705
190x5.5

*SETD LEG CURL* (techno)
110x13
130x12
150x10
170x705
190x5.5 ---> 110x10

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x7
85x7
100x5
120x4
135x2, 2
145x2 - grip became sweaty (chalkless)  (gay LTF)

*REV PEC DEC*
80x13
90x15
100x12
110x12

*DB LATL RAISE*
15x12
20x12
25x10, 10

Nice little Wo... Just under an hour

(no pains at all, felt good)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

Good lookin w/o Brother Monkey!!! I hear ya about the pains, thats a great sign though that you didn't have any!!! I've been thinking about shaving my head as well, more power to ya my Friend!!! Did you ever find a room for the Arnold???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o Brother Monkey!!! I hear ya about the pains, thats a great sign though that you didn't have any!!! I've been thinking about shaving my head as well, more power to ya my Friend!!! Did you ever find a room for the Arnold???


 
No we will buy next Friday (payday)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2006)

No pain


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2006)

Well...

There goes the 2nd WO of this journal...

I went to the gym with the intent of doing 40-45min of cardio
and relaxing in the sauna to drain some of the impurities from my body...

The freakin place was packed!!! -  
18:30 on Sunday night!...

I wish the new years resolutionists would all
drop dead on the recumbant bikes!  - 

OK, I feel better


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well...
> 
> There goes the 2nd WO of this journal...
> 
> ...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 15, 2006)

screw the curls

squat til u puke


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 15, 2006)

How much can you clean, clean/jerk, snatch, or hang clean now???


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 15, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> screw the curls
> 
> squat til u puke



You probably missed the posts relating to his knee problems in his old journal...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well...The freakin place was packed!!! -
> 18:30 on Sunday night!...
> * I wish the new years resolutionists would all
> drop dead on the recumbant bikes!*  -
> ...



  I understand my Friend, thats why I LOVE going in the am!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 16, 2006)

*MON 16JA061610*
*LTF*

*CARDIO*
22min Walk on tread
12min Row

*PUSH PRESS*
95x10
115x10
135x10

*SMITH HANG SNATCH PULL*
90x10
110x10
130x10
150x10

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x6
85x6
105x5

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS* (behind)
95x10, 10
115x10

STRETCHING

BW PWO = 209.5


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Monkey, how do you like the behind neck presses? They kill my shoulders!!! More power to ya my Friend!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2006)

*THURS 19JA061726*

Walked 47min outside

Little chilly, but warmed up at the end
(Fresh air is good)

Knees hurting still...
Woke up middle of the night, last night - 
Haven't done squats for a week and a half,
so should feel good, but don't

Thinking of calling the ortho again tomorrow,
make an APPT to have the scope & grind

I won't have the insurance for much longer
and if it gets worse after May, I'm screwed


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 21, 2006)

*SAT 21JA061145*
*LTF*

*PRONE LEG CURL* (cybex)
110x12
130x12
150x10
170x8

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x10
95x6
115x3, 3
135x2, 2
155x1, 1 (used thumblock grip first time here)

*SEATED LEG CURL*
120x12
140x12
160x10
180x8
200x5.5

-----------------------------------------------------

Medical Update...

Made 2nd Appt with Ortho Surgeon...
I decided to have the knees scoped...
Will find out the full, impact of the procedure when I talk to the doc...

BW PWO = 211.8 (fat)

Have Bodycomp scheduled for tomorrow -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 22, 2006)

*SUN 22JA061030*
*LTF*

*HMR STR DCLN PRS*
140x20, 20
180x15, 15
230x10, 10

*PUSH PRESS*
65x6, 6
95x5
115x5
135x5
165x2
185x2

*MID-REAR DELT RAISE, CBL-X* (free motion)
15x20, 20, 16, 22

-------------------------------------------------------

*BODY COMP TODAY*
BF% = 15.9 @ 211.3

Shit, I'm getting fatter
(like I didn't know that)


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2006)

why not clean up your diet if you don't like it?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why not clean up your diet if you don't like it?


 
Well, maybe I will -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 23, 2006)

It's hard to lose fat when I cant effectively train legs or do any serious cardio -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 24, 2006)

*TUES 24JA061630*
*LTF*

CARDIO - 15 min treadmill

*PUSH PRESS*
65x8
95x8
115x6
135x5
165x5
190x3
210x2
225x1, 1, 1
185x2, 2

*SMITH HANG SNATCH PULL*
90x8
140x8
180x5
230x5

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x7
95x5
115x5
135x2, 2
145x1, 1
115x2

*CBL LATL RAISE*
15x15
20x12
25x10 ---> 15x11

loads of stretching
(feeling really stiff, fat, and slo)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 25, 2006)

*WED 25JA061615*
*LTF*

*CARDIO*
WALK - 20min @ 4
ROW - 10min 217/500 @ 7.5

*VERT ROW* (Icarian)
110x12
130x10
150x12
180x10
No straps, wrists trashed

*HMR STR DCLN PRS*
180x15
230x12
270x10
320x7

*FREE MOTION TRICEP*
45x20
50x15
60x12
70x9 ---> 45x8

------------------------------> out!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 26, 2006)

*THURS 26JA061610*
*LTF*

*CARDIO*
Walk/Run 0.5 Mile Intervals - 35min






It was easy to log this WO...

...(Literally)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Excellent w/o's my Friend!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 27, 2006)

*FRI 27JA061630*
*LTF*

*CARDIO*
TREADMILL INTERVALS
WALK 0.5mi, RUN 0.6mi - 40min

*SMITH SNATCH PULL*
90x10
140x10
160x8
180x7
90x7

*FRONT SQUAT*
135x1  (bad idea)

*POWER SQUAT MACHINE* (icarian)
90x10
180x10, 10, 10

*PRONE LEG CURL*
110x15
130x12
150x12
170x7.5

*SEATED LEG CURL*
110x10
130x10
150x9.5
170x8.5

Owww...  Hammy's Burnin' today

Knees Not hurting on the run...
...But, instantly on the squat -


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

Take care of those wheels my Friend, good lookin w/o too!!! I still have yet to try Front Squats!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 28, 2006)

*SAT 28JA061315*
*LTF*

*CARDIO*
Walk - 20min

*PUSH PRESS*
65x10
100x7
120x5
140x5
170x5
190x3
210x1, 1, 1
(feeling skinny)

*HANG PWR C&J*
140x3, 3, 3

*HMR STR DCLN PRS*
180x12
230x12
270x12
320x6.5 

*DB FRT/LATL RAISE*
17.5x12
20x12
25x10, 10

*STRETCHING*

Not enough food to put out a HI WO today -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 29, 2006)

*SUN 29JA060945*
*LTF*

*CARDIO*
TREADMILL INTERVALS
0.5mi walk / 0.7mi run - 40min

*WIDE PULLDWN* (lever)
90x15
140x12
180x10, 7

*SMITH HANG SNATCH PULL*
90x10
140x10
180x10, 7

*HORZ WIDE ROW MACH* (icarian)
120x12
140x12
160x12
180x8 - tired?!?

*REV PEC DEC*
80x15
100x12
120x12
140x9 ---> 80x10

*CBL TRI PRSDWN*
#10x15
#12x12
#14x9, 5 ---> #10x5 = DEAD

Tried to make appt for massage for MON but,
the girl I usually see has some sort of surgery
and may never work again - 

I will invert today, tonight, and in the morning
And see if I can get into yoga tomorrow
Which I have tried for the last three weeks,
but its impossible to get in.. Its so stressful
due to the crowds... It deletes the effectiveness of the session
*=*


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2006)

why do pulls on a smith machine? The bar moves in an arc as weight shifts from fornt to back and then back to front during the actual lift.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 29, 2006)

The bar moves in a straight line on a smith machine - 

And it has more height settings in the bottom position


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> The bar moves in a straight line on a smith machine -
> 
> And it has more height settings in the bottom position




no shit.  but the bar doesn't move in a straight line when you do a real clean pull..that is what i am saying.  so why are you doing it on the smith machine?  it will fuck up the biomechanics of your pull.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 29, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no shit. but the bar doesn't move in a straight line when you do a real clean pull..that is what i am saying. so why are you doing it on the smith machine? it will fuck up the biomechanics of your pull.


 
 - Don't you get bossy with me Jr.!

And I think it has helped my pull...

(Not that I'll ever be able to Olympic lift full-out again anyway)


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> - Don't you get bossy with me Jr.!
> 
> And I think it has helped my pull...
> 
> (Not that I'll ever be able to Olympic lift full-out again anyway)




I'm not getting bossy grandpa.   


you don't think you will ever lift full out again?  Maybe just power clean and power snatches?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 29, 2006)

Sadly no...

We'll see what my new life brings though


----------



## Devlin (Jan 29, 2006)

> Tried to make appt for massage for MON but,
> the girl I usually see has some sort of surgery
> and may never work again -
> 
> ...



It is so hard to find a good massage therapist and it a bitch when they go poof on us.  Any chance there is another therapist you could try?  

Ughh I fondly refer to the crowd for group classes as groupies.  I'd say 80-90% of the people that attend group fitness at my gym don't lift a single weight, but hog the parking lot and the locker room.   Opps sorry, had to deal withthe groupies on saturday and wasn't pleasant


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It is so hard to find a good massage therapist and it a bitch when they go poof on us. Any chance there is another therapist you could try?
> 
> Ughh I fondly refer to the crowd for group classes as groupies. I'd say 80-90% of the people that attend group fitness at my gym don't lift a single weight, but hog the parking lot and the locker room.  Opps sorry, had to deal withthe groupies on saturday and wasn't pleasant


 


Tis the season...

Not only are we dealing w/groupies in the PKG lot,
but also the New Years Noobs -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 31, 2006)

*TUES 31JA061630*
*LTF*

*CARDIO* - 0.5walk/0.8run INTVL - 20min

*PUSH PRESS*
65x7
95x6
135x5
135x5
190x4
210x3
230x0, 0 (knees didnt want to generate any force against this weight)

*Jerk* (rack)
140x4
170x2
190x1, 1

*HANG PWR CLEAN*
135x5, 5
155x4, 3 (grip)

*HNG PWR SNATCH*
65x5
95x3
115x3, 3
135x2, 1 (grip)

*BIAX HIGH ROW MACH*
120x15
140x15
160x15
180x8 ---> 100x5 (spent)

Right knee xtra bitchy today
felt it from minute one -


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2006)

why not just train your upper body for a few weeks?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 31, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why not just train your upper body for a few weeks?


 
been there, done that... Too much time off = quit training



But I can do hams w/no consequences


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 2, 2006)

*WED 01FE061745*
*LTF*

*CARDIO*

*TREAD ITVLs*
WALK 0.5mi / RUN 0.5mi - 45min


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *WED 01FE061745*
> *LTF*
> 
> *CARDIO*
> ...



MM - you are one slow MOFO if it took you 45 minutes to walk/run  1 MILE.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 2, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> MM - you are one slow MOFO if it took you 45 minutes to walk/run 1 MILE.


 
YEP



---------------------------------------------

*UPDATE:*

Left knee surgery due THURS 09FE06 - 
Then the Right Knee


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 2, 2006)

*THURS 02FE061730*
*LTF*

*WARMUP/STRETCH*

(I wanted to hit my quasi-olympic lifts while fresh today)

*HNG PWR SNTCH*
65x7
95x5
115x5
135x2, 1 (grip)
155x1 - (grip)
135x2
95x3 [form]

*HNG PWR CLN & PRS*
95x5
115x5
135x5
155x4
185x2

*HMR STR DCLN PRS*
180x10
230x10
270x10
320x8
360x4.5 - 

*FREE MTN TRI*
45x15
50x15
60x10, 7 ---> 50x5 ---> 40x6

*REV PEC DEC*
110x10, 12, 12, 10, 7, 8.5

Good little WO

BW PWO = 211.6


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 3, 2006)

*FRI 03FE051630*
*LTF*

*CARDIO*
walk-10min / xtrainer-10min / row-10min

*AB CRUNCH MACH* (camstar)
25x15, 15, 15

*HORZ LEG PRESS* (techno)
100x20
200x15
300x15
400x15

*PRONE LEG CURL* (cybex)
130x12
150x12
170x9
190x6.5

*FRT SQT* (1/3 depth... OK, right?)
135x5  STOPPED = Not hot at all - 

*SETD LEG CURL*
110x18
130x12
150x11
170x6.5 ---> 110x8

LAZY WO -


----------



## Devlin (Feb 3, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *FRI 03FE051630*
> *LTF*
> 
> *CARDIO*
> ...



You call that lazy   That doesn't look like a lazy workout to me. 14 sets is more than a lot of people do.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2006)

Are you going downtown this weekend MM??  

I'm heading down to the Kid Rock concert in about two hours....We are going to "pre-party" around town before the show then bar hop afterwards....Unfortunately I just saw we are getting 3-6" of snow tonight....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Are you going downtown this weekend MM??
> 
> I'm heading down to the Kid Rock concert in about two hours....We are going to "pre-party" around town before the show then bar hop afterwards....Unfortunately I just saw we are getting 3-6" of snow tonight....


 
No...  I really don't give a crust about the superbowl
And I had to drive through downtown Thurs morn on my way to Windsor...
Plus I really dont drink anymore, and I never go to the bar...

But have fun!...  Down an umbrella drink for me- 
This is the Zenith of all that is good for the
city of Detroit...  So take it in now...
I predict in the next two years it will degrade into ruin!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 4, 2006)

*SAT 04FE061045*
*LTF*

*HANG PWR C&P*
65x10
95x6
115x5
135x5
155x4
180x3
205x1, 1 - (strapped... Lost my grip and didn't have the balls to move the weight)

*PUSH PRESS*
135x2
165x2
185x2
205x2
225x1 -  

*JERK* (rack)
135x2
165x2
185x2

*HANG PWR C&J*
135x2
165x2
185x1 - (Done... I think I'm spent here)
135x2, 2, 3
^^(all speed and snap on these)

*HMR STR DCLN PRS*
180x12
230x12
270x10
320x5.5 - (Oh yeah... I'm spent)

*FREE MTN TRICEP*
50x15
60x15, 12



I'm way done...
My back is gonna kill tomorrow
Seems like I did a decent volume of power work today

Hot-spa stretching, and sweat and purge
while stretching in the dry sauna

(sweat and purge means I stay in long enough to get really sweaty,
then rinse all that off with cool shower water, then do it again)
4x today

BW PWO = 210.4


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 4, 2006)

*SAT 04FE062330*
*LTF*

*CARDIO*
15min x-trainer on fat burn
32min treadmill walk on fat burn

stretching and sweat and purge in dry sauna


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 5, 2006)

*SUN 05FE061030*
*LTF*

*HORZ LEG PRESS*
200x20
300x15
400x15
500x15, 15

*PRONE LEG CURL* (cybex)
110x18
150x12
120x9.5
190x5.5 - 

*SETD LEG CURL* (techno)
120x12
140x10
160x8, 8

*HANG SNATCH PULL* (strapped, freeze @ top... concentration into hams/traps)
135x10
155x10
175x10
195x10
225x6 - (tired from yesterday)

*SHRUG*
225x6 - & then...

*BANG!* pulled the ever-lovin shit out of my trap! (mid-back)
Sent the weight crashing onto the stops, and me to the floor
in a ball... I took a minute to get up and couldn't straighten
up or take a deep breath without it re-cramping from hell...

Thats what I call over-training - 

Immediately got on the foam roller and then to a hard-small
med-ball... rolled it out and then stretched as much as I could
in the spa and sauna

I wanted to get a massage but, the only girl who was working
from our gym, is not that great, and I refuse to pay for her
less-than-spectacular service... So I will wait for tomorrow
and see if I can get in with one of the deep-tissue girls at the RAC

BW PWO = 214.3

Gaining quality muscle I think!?!? -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 6, 2006)

*MON 06FE061530*
*RAC*

*Massage*
1 hr - Deep Tissue
Blew out all knots and loosened the shoulder/back tie-ins
Feel much better - 

*YOGA-1845*
Beginner yoga: loosening the rest of me up to match the back


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *MON 06FE061530*
> *RAC*
> 
> *Massage*
> ...



I think I'm due for a Deep Tissue Massage     That's sounds like a good idea.

Did you Yoga at LTF??   If so - how'd you like it?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 7, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I think I'm due for a Deep Tissue Massage  That's sounds like a good idea.
> 
> Did you Yoga at LTF?? If so - how'd you like it?


 
Yes, and it was OK...

The instructor talked alot and her Microphone was up too loud
but it was still good


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 7, 2006)

*07FE061630*
*LTF*

*CARDIO*
INT
walk 0.5 / run 0.5 - 25min


I need more rest (back still stiff)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 8, 2006)

*WED 08FE061630*
*LTF*

Taking it medium easy today...

*PUSH PRESS*
65x5
95x5
135x5
160x5
185x3
205x2, 2

*HMR STR DCLN + JERK* (rack) for snap)
180x12 + 135x4
230x12 + 135x2
270x10 + 135x2
320x6, 6 (someone stole my squat rack so this ended the jerks)

*PRONE LEG CURL* (cybex)
110x20
130x12
150x12
170x10
190x7 - 

*BI-AXIAL UPPER BACK* (keiser)
120x15
140x15
160x12
180x10 ---> 120x10

*SETD LEG CURL* (techno)
110x15
130x12
150x10
170x8 - ? ---> 130x8 -?

*JERK* (for snap continued)
135x3, 3
155x3
185x2, 2

DONE...
Last WO for a while...

I'm hoping I may be able to train some upper body, single muscle,
machine movements, early next week MON-TUES - 

We'll see how much pain I'm in - 

Go under the knife again tomorrow morning...
Having the arthroscopic repair on both knees... Wish me luck - LOL 

I now must go eat a huge dinner, because I cant have anything
after Midnight


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 8, 2006)

I find it amazing that you can push-press 225


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow MM


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 9, 2006)

THANKS GUYS!!!

I appreciate the support!


*THURS 09FE061312*

Procedure went fine, everything was great!

Mad Props to William Beaumont hospital for another fantastic experience!

I am sitting here all jacked up on Vicodins and will soon be asleep - 
A weekend ahead of laying about and watching cartoons and animal planet -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> THANKS GUYS!!!
> 
> I appreciate the support!
> 
> ...



Did someone say "Vicodins"   .................hahaha

Good to hear that you are all set    Enjoy the down time


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Did someone say "Vicodins" .................hahaha
> 
> Good to hear that you are all set  Enjoy the down time


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Did someone say "Vicodins"   .................hahaha
> 
> Good to hear that you are all set    Enjoy the down time



I second that.  Glad all went well.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 10, 2006)

*FRI 10FE061500*

Well Bandages came off and I washed the scarred areas
of my knees...

Little discoloration from bruising, but not that scary looking
The ace bandages had to go, they were getting really itchy...

If I can get a ride to Walgreens I will pick up some Arnica
to see if that helps w/the swelling, (maybe I'll make a paste?)


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2006)

hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hope you have a speedy recovery.


 
Gracias Amigo -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2006)

Dang..........how does it feel ??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Dang..........how does it feel ??


 
Better everyday - 


( I plan on being 100% in 3.5 weeks  )


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Better everyday -
> 
> 
> ( I plan on being 100% in 3.5 weeks  )


great attitude MM, hope your recovery goes smoothly!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2006)

Hope you are feeling better MM   I'm glad you finally had the surgery!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 12, 2006)

*SUN 12FE061600*

Shaved (mostly) both legs and arms...

I will be going to the gym, and want to reduce the appearance
of the two "BALD" squares on both my legs - 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank You ALL for the encouragement!

And hope to see you at the arnold classic -


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't think I'm going to be able to go the Arnold


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 12, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm going to be able to go the Arnold


 
S OK... I'll see you soon enough hot pants -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> great attitude MM, hope your recovery goes smoothly!



^ Yeah ....what she said


----------



## Jodi (Feb 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> S OK... I'll see you soon enough hot pants -


Wow, that's right - not much time left.  2 months right?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 14, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Wow, that's right - not much time left. 2 months right?


 
72ish days -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 15, 2006)

*TUES 14FE061635*
*LTF*

Walked up the stairs to WO area... -  

*SHDR PRS MACH* (icarian)
70x15
80x10
90x10

*LATL RAISE MACH* (nautilus)
80x10, 12, 12, 12

*REV PEC DEC*
90x15
105x12
120x12, 12

*HORZ BALANCED HACK SQUAT* (65cm ball)
BWx12, 12, 12, 12 
(reeeely slo)
^^emphasis on stretching^^

Sweat & Rinse in sauna x3


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2006)

Good to see that you are back at it MM


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 16, 2006)

*THURS 16FE061630*
*LTF*

*MLTY PRS* (behind)
95x12, 12, 12, 12

*HMR STR DCLN PRS*
180x12
230x12
270x10, 7 -  

*BI-AX UPPER BACK* (keiser)
100x12
120x12
140x12
160x12

*HACK SQUAT* (65cm ball)
BWx12, 12, 12, 12
_Nice and low on these today... faster too..._


Decending stairs with more confidence -


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2006)

how are they feeling?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 17, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how are they feeling?


 
OK...

Just beginning to reap the benfits of having no pain...

(In other words, the surgery pain is beginning to subside)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 17, 2006)

*FRI 17FE061625*
*LTF*

*MTLY PRS* (hmr str)
90x20
110x15
130x15
150x12
180x6.5 -  

*HACK SQUAT* (65cm BALL)
BWx12
10x12, 12
25x12 (wow) Time for some single leg stuff

*CBL-X LATL RAISE* (free mtn)
10x20
15x15
20x15
25x12 ---> 15x12

*WIDE PULLDWN* (lever)
90x13
110x15
130x15
150x15

*WALKING LUNGES* (sternum depth / warm pool)
[at lengths]
BWx2, 2, 2

Stretching in sauna (lower bench) 15-20min -


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2006)

i honestly found motrin more effective for pain than vicodin post surgery... 

don't push yourself to do more than you should. i did n my hands are like half as good as they could have been. they cramp up n go numb when i lift even girly weight. take it easy.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 18, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i honestly found motrin more effective for pain than vicodin post surgery...
> 
> don't push yourself to do more than you should. i did n my hands are like half as good as they could have been. they cramp up n go numb when i lift even girly weight. take it easy.


 
Bah!!!
You are not working on flexibility enough, or you have a nerve impnigment/condition in your hands or somewhere else...
(go see an acupuncturist)

And I have been off the pain meds for nearly a week now...

Except for a few occasions -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 18, 2006)

*SAT 18FE060945*
*LTF*

*CARDIO??*
10min X-Trainer

*PUSH PRESS* (almost zero legs)
45x10
65x10
85x10
150x10
125x6 - (could have hit more)

*HANG SNATCH PULL* (basically a shrug and toe raise)
95x8, 10
115x11
135x10, 10 - 

*DCLN PRS* (hammer str)
180x15
230x12
270x10
320x9 - 
(I should be happy after more than a week off)

*T-BAR ROW* (body master)
45x15
90x15
135x10, 7 -  _(strength died here)_
_I wanted to hit a set with 180 but I only got four_

*REV PEC DEC*
80x15
110x12
120x11, 10 ---> 80x8

Not much legs...
will try tomorrow


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Bah!!!
> You are not working on flexibility enough, or you have a nerve impnigment/condition in your hands or somewhere else...
> (go see an acupuncturist)
> 
> ...


 
i was wallpapering a couple days after carpal tunnel surgery then painting ... i like the idea of acupuncture but have heard of too many getting caught not tending their needles right.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 19, 2006)

*SUN 19FE061030*
*LTF*

*CARDIO*
11min X-trainer
some cramping in outboard quads @ 10min mark


*ASSISTED CBL SQT* (to parallel)
#15x10
#14x10
#13x10
#12x10 - reeeeelly slow

*PRONE LEG CURL* (80deg ROM) (cybex)
70x12
90x12
110x12, 12

*SETD LEG CURL* (techno)
60x12
65x12
70x12
80x12
rear of left knee cramped @ start of first set w/80lb
so we started @ 60 instead

*LOWER AB MACH* (camstar)
+10x12, 12, 12, 12

*10 STEP MULTI PLANE LUNGES* (warm pool)
10 steps x 2reps per set- x 2, 2, 2

*JUMP SPLIT LUNGE* (warm pool)
16 hops x 2 sets


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2006)

how did it feel to train legs monkey shit?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 19, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how did it feel to train legs monkey shit?


 
WEAK -


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> WEAK -




yea, but that doesn't mean shit.  give it a few weeks.

how do the knees feel more importantly?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 19, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, but that doesn't mean shit. give it a few weeks.
> 
> how do the knees feel more importantly?


 
Still surgery bruising and pain...

None of the old sounds and aching though...

Some weird pops and cracks now and then,
and once in a while i'll miss a step when walking - 

(haven't gone down yet though) -


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey there MM   Just saying hello before I leave again and head the CA.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 21, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hey there MM  Just saying hello before I leave again and head the CA.


 
Head to CA???... Or "the CA"

I've been kinda sick past couple days...

Have a throat infection caused by ongoing sinus problems... (Michigan)

Not being able to do Cardio, has weakened my immune system again - 

(I had this same thing in DEC and shrugged it in less than a day)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 23, 2006)

*WED 22FE061430*

Saw family prac...

Tested 3x for Streptococcus and once for influenza
All preliminary tests (short lab) came back NEG- for bacterial infection 

But I still missed four days of important training and recovery -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 23, 2006)

*THURS 23FE061630*
*LTF*

*PUSH PRESS*
65x5
95x5
115x5
135x5
165x2, 2
185x0 - _I judged this to be too much strain, and racked the BB_

*HANG CLEAN*
65x5
95x5
115x5
135x5
155x2, 2

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x3
85x3
95x2, 2
_Started dipping down and carrying weight in the knees_
_= Good for form, but I don't want to take it too seriously_

*PRONE LEG CURL* (cybex)
90x12
110x12
130x12
150x12

*HIP FLEXOR* (SNGL LEG RAISE (body master?)
37.5x10 Left
37.5x10 Right
37.5x10 Left
37.5x10 Right
37.5x10 Left
37.5x10 Right

*HIP ADDUCTOR* (icarian)
130x10, 10, 10, 10
(ballistic stretch at end of each set)

*FRNT SQUAT* (warm pool - hip deep)
BWx8, 8, 8, 8

*MULTI-PLANE LUNGE* (10 step (warm pool - hip deep)
BWx 1set, 1set, 1set, 1set

*SPLIT SQUAT* (warm pool)
BWx8, 8, 8 (left and right... so 16 reps each set)

Stretching in sauna

NO JOURNAL or MP3 today = 
Will have tomorrow -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 25, 2006)

*FRI 24FE061710*
*LTF*

*DCLN CHST PRS* (hmr str)
180x12
230x12
270x12
320x9

*WIDE PULLDWN* (lever)
110x12
130x12
160x12
180x8 -  

*CBL TRI PRSDWN*
#12x15
#13x13
#14x7, 8 --->#11x9

*WIDE UPPER BACK ROW* (icarian)
140x12
160x12
180x12
200x8

Cheezy WO - tired Friday night - 

BW PWO = 206.8 -


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2006)

why the sad face for a 206.8 BW?  Isn't that lighter then it was before the surgery?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 25, 2006)

*SAT 25FE061315*
*LTF*

*PUSH PRESS*
65x7
85x5
135x5
155x5
175x5
195x3, 2

*JERK* (alt feet)
95x4
135x3, 3 (gulping for air)

*HANG SNATCH PULL*
155x8, 6, 8, 8 - (grip?)

*HNG PWR CLN*
115x5
135x5, 5, 5 + single jerk

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x5
85x5
105x5
125x3 - 

STRETCHING

OMFG! - I lost all my stamina...
It was soooo tough to get through this WO -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 25, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why the sad face for a 206.8 BW? Isn't that lighter then it was before the surgery?


 
Yeah, and I feel like twig


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 25, 2006)

I hear you on the stamina... just got over surgery and my stamina is shot to shit. w/o's looking good


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah, and I feel like twig




lol, I am only 178....haha

How is the form on the hang snatches coming along?  how do you knees feel on the catch?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 25, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, I am only 178....haha
> 
> How is the form on the hang snatches coming along? how do you knees feel on the catch?


 
Real crusty on the timing, I was tending to pop it up and then
not bend back into the catch, but I *'mind' forced* it...










I tend to think I'm only 50% recovered, so I don't want to push
that low catch position too soon


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 26, 2006)

*SUN 26FE060910*
*LTF*

*CBL ASSISTED SQUAT* (parallel)
#15x10
#14x10
#13x10
#11x10
#10x10

*STEP UPS W/TOE & KNEE RAISE* (12" step - to a hold)
BWx16, 20, 20, 20

*PRONE LEG CURL* (cybex)
110x12
130x12
150x12
170x8 - 
190x5.5 = Baby steps 

*AB CRUNCH MACH* (camstar)
35x8
40x8
45x8
50x8

*SEATED LEG CURL* (techno)
110x10 (light)
140x10
160x10
180x7.5 - Getting there

*10 STEP MULTIPLANE LUNGE* (thigh depth, warm pool)
BW x 6 sets

light stretching


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 27, 2006)

*MON 27FE061625*
*LTF*

*DCLN CHST PRS* (hmr str)
180x12
230x12
270x12
320x11.5 - 

*ISO LAT HI-PULL* (hmr str)
180x14
270x12
320x12
360x11.5

*PUSH PRESS* (60 sec rest)
95x7
135x7
155x5
175x5
195x3
135x8

*WIDE UPPER BACK ROW* (icarian)
130x10
150x10
180x10
200x12

*CBL BENT OVER SHOULDER RAISE* (free motion)
15x15
20x15
25xx10 ---> 15x8

*HANG SNATCH PULL*
135x10
155x8
175x8 - OOH!... almost yoinked my trap here - 

*HANG C&J*
135x5
155x3
185x2

TOTALLY SPENT! -  

I guess thats a good sign... My stamina is really down now however -


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2006)

How are the knees feeling?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> How are the knees feeling?


 
55% -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 2, 2006)

*WED 01MR061630*
*LTF*

*PUSH PRESS*
95x7
135x3
155x2 - 

(I am too hungry, skipped a snack, was too busy at work)
Put down the weights, gone home to eat

*01MR061930*

*PUSH PRESS*
95x5
135x5
165x4
185x3
205x2.5
225x0, 0 - 

*JERK* (rack)
135x3
155x3
175x2
200x1 - 
155x3, 3

*HANG SNATCH PULL*
115x6
135x8
165x8
185x8
205x6, 4.5

*HANG PWR CLEAN*
115x5
135x5
155x4
185x2, 1

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x5
85x4
95x4
115x3, 2

I was not happy with this WO...
I want to do the motions but, don't have the leg strength
to generate the power I need

I think I am going to have to take a step back -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 2, 2006)

*THURS 02MR061640*
*LTF*

Blowout today - 

*DCLN CHEST PRESS* (hmr str)
180x12
230x12
270x12
320x10
360x5.1 - 

*WIDE PULLDOWN* (lever)
140x12
160x12
180x10
200x6 - ? (slop)

*BB FRENCH PRESS* (overhead)
60x12
80x12
100x10
110x9 ---> 70x8

*NARROW SEATED ROW* (icarian)
140x10
160x10
180x10
200x10 - 

*PRONE LEG CURL* (cybex)
110x12
130x12
150x10
170x9
190x5.5 - 

*ASSISTED SQUAT* (to parallel)
#14x9
#12x10
#10x10 - (stopped = sore)  

*REV PEC DEC*
80x15
100x12
120x12
140x10 ---> 100x7

*SEATED LEG CURL*
120x12
150x12
170x10
190x6.5 ---> 120x7.5

Knees need a good rest and some flexibility work...

NO WO's till next week -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 2, 2006)

Columbus Ohio here we come! -


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Columbus Ohio here we come! -




Have a safe trip in and maybe I'll bump into you there on saturday


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Hope you and the gang had a safe drive back.  It was great meeting all of you


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 5, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hope you and the gang had a safe drive back. It was great meeting all of you


 
We did...

I sleep now -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 6, 2006)

*MON 06MR061620*
*LTF*

*STANDING BB RAINBOW PRESS* (w/lockout)
65x8
85x8
95x8
105x5 - ?

*PUSH PRESS*
135x4, 4
155x4
175x4

*JERK* (rack)
135x3
165x3
125x2 - done (knees)

*HANG C&P*
135x5
155x3, 3

*CHINS* - tempo=1/1/2
BWx6, 6, 6

BW PWO = 209.4


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *MON 06MR061620*
> *LTF*
> 
> *STANDING BB RAINBOW PRESS* (w/lockout)
> ...


Good lookin w/o BRother Monkey!!! Nice and solid #'s my Friend!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o BRother Monkey!!! Nice and solid #'s my Friend!!!


 
I have to keep the weight low for now...

I'm half rehabbing and half going throgh the motions -


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *MON 06MR061620*
> *LTF*
> 
> *STANDING BB RAINBOW PRESS* (w/lockout)
> ...



 No way. This may come out wrong...You did not strike me as being that big.  Not that you are not built, but damn you were hiding a lot of muscle under those clothes


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 7, 2006)

*TUES 07MR061645*
*LTF*

*DCLN CHST PRS* (hmr str)
180x12
230x12
270x12
320x10

*ISO HI ROW* (hmr str)
180x15
270x12
320x12
360x10

*PRONE LEG CURL* (cybex)
130x15
150x12
170x10
190x6 - sloppy

*REV PEC DEC* (life fitness)
90x20
120x15
135x10, 10 ---> 90x11 --->

*DB LATL RAISE*
---> 17.5x15 ---> 15x15

BW PWO = 209.7


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 8, 2006)

*WED 08MR061645*
*LTF*

*HANG SNATCH PULL*
115x12
135x10
155x8
185x5
205x2 (grip)

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x5
85x5
95x4
115x3
135x2 (grip)
95x3 (speed)

*HANG PWR CLEAN*
95x3 + 1prs
135x4 + 1prs
165x2 + 1prs
185x1, 1, 1

Gym got freakin slammed!!
Too many people, had to bail -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 9, 2006)

*THURS 09MR061640 - LTF*

*BEAT EM' UP*  

*PUSH PRESS*
Warmup
95x5
135x5
165x5
185x3 + 1J
205x3
225x0, 0, 0 - 

*JERK*
135x3
155x3
175x3
190x2 - sloppy
190x2 -  sloppy

*HNG PWR CLN*
135x5
155x3
175x2, 2

*HNG SNTCH PUL*
135x8
155x5
175x5
205x2, 2


 Tired... Knees worked!...
Not sore, just achy and tired, w/no more gas -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 12, 2006)

*SUN 12MR061515 LTF*

*PUSH PRESS*
WARMUP
95x5
135x5
165x5
185x3
205x2
225x2 - 

*JERK*
135x3
165x2

*HANG PWR C&J*
185x2
205x1
230x0 - Just didn't have the wheels for it - 

*HANG SNATCH PULL*
135x3
165x3
185x3

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x5
95x3
115x2
135x1, 1 - Need legs for this, I only have snap for one rep and
that one is sorry lookin


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 13, 2006)

*MON 13MR061630 LTF*

*LEG PRESS* (speed)
180x15
360x10
540x10

*FRT SQT*
BWx6
BARx5

*OHS*
BARx5
65x5
85x8 - soreish

*HANG CLEAN & JERK*
95x1 -  = Uncomfortable... alot... stopping
Continued here working only w/the bar, trying to get lower & overcome fear (The quick-stop motions hurt)

*PRONE LEG CURL* (cybex)
110x15
130x15
150x12
170x10 - sloppy, hasty
190x5 = 

*AB CRUNCH MACH* (camstar)
35x15
50x10
50x10

*SEATED LEG CURL* (techno)
120x20
130x10
170x10 - Hasty
200x5.5 -  + 

Kness are worked, as are quads...
First time squatting since surgery -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm back on this split again...

I was getting good progress with this at the close of 2005...
(My diet needs work right now though)

DAY 1
Push Press
Split Jerk
Hang Snatch Pull... or  (Smith)
Hang Power Clean... or (Hang Clean, Clean)
Hang Power Snatch... or (Hang Snatch, Snatch)

DAY2
Leg Press
Front Squat... or  (Jump Squat, Front Jump Squat)
Clean
Clean and Jerk... or  (Clean and Press)
Prone Leg Curl
Seated Leg Curl

Day 3
Chinup... or  (Pulldown)
Decline Chest Press
(Pick a Row)
(Pick a Tricep)
Rev Pec Dec... or  (Rear delt)

DAY 4
Rest / Cardio

DAY 5-7
Repeat 1-3

DAY 8-9
Rest / Cardio

_As I don't have the stamina to train super-heavy twice in nine days..._
_I will go balls out, day 1-3... Then work on fundamentals days 5-7_


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks pretty brutal for a monkey with f*&#ed up knees .


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 15, 2006)

*TUES 14MR06 LTF*

*DECLINE CHEST PRESS* (hmr str)
180x15
230x12
270x10
320x10
360x10 - PR - (I think this was a PR? (At least since my shoulder rebuild in '01)

*CHINS*
BWx8, 8, 8, 6.5 - 

*WIDE UPPER BACK ROW* (icarian)
150x12
170x12
190x10
200x8 - (hasty)

*STANDING BB OVRHD FRENCH PRESS*
65x12
85x12
100x10
115x10

*REV PEC DEC*
90x15
100x15
120x12
140x11 ---> 90x10


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 16, 2006)

*THURS...  *

*16MR061630 LTF*

_Dang na-nang... won't you take me to..._
_Dang Na-Nang... MONKEY TOWN!_

_Dang na-nang... won't you take me to..._
_Dang Na-Nang... MONKEY TOWN!_

*WARMUPS*

*PUSH PRESS*
95x5
135x5
165x5
185x4
205x2
225x1 - This rep hit the top of my reach like a train being stopped by a bungee cord! (power)

*JERK *(rack)
135x4

*HANG POWER C&J*
165x2
185x2
205x1 - grip, 1
225x1 - (Sharp - Yay!)

*HANG SNATCH PULL*
135x5
185x3, 3

*HANG PWR SNATCH* (for curiosity, dropped these just below the knee)
65x3
95x2
115x2
135x1, 1
155x1, 1 - Last rep not so crispy  (But, I'll take it)

*FULL C&J *(what the heck)
135x2
155x2 - 
(felt ok... For now...) 


BW PWO = 213.0...  -  Fat=Power?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 17, 2006)

*FRI 17MR061640 LTF*

*STRETCHING*

*WARMUP*

*FRONT SQUAT*
BARx5
65x5
95x2
115x2
135x2
185x1
225x1 - Butter?

*OVR HD SQT*
BARx3
65x2
95x2
115x2
135x2
155x I chickened out... Very shakey & I couldn't dump the weight if I didn't make the lift

*CLEAN* (full)
135x2
165x2
185x2
205x2
225x0, 0, 0  = All three attempts were power cleans not even close to parallel (scared?)

*PWR SNATCH*
BARx5
65x2
95x2
115x2
135x1, 1.
155x0, 0 - This was ugly - way high 

*LEG PRESS* (cybex)
180x10
360x10
540x10
720x10


*PRONE LEG CURL* (cybex)
110x8
130x8
150x8
170x8
190x8

*SEATED LEG CURL* (techno)
120x8
140x8
160x8
180x8
200x6   ---> 140x7

STRETCHING! 

We'll see how those knees feel tomorrow - 

BW PWO = 213.4


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 18, 2006)

*SAT 18MR061040 LTF*

*DCLN CHST PRS* (hs)
180x10
230x10
270x10
320x10
360x8 - 

*CHINS*
BWx8, 8, 8, 6 - 

*TRICEP DIP MACH* (lever)
140x12
180x15
230x10
270x9

*WIDE UPPER BK ROW* (icarian)
140x12
160x12
180x10
200x10

*OVR HD FRCH PRS* (seated)
80x12
100x10, 10 - Shoulders tired in overhead motions

*REV PEC DEC*
80x15
100x15
120x14
140x10 ---> 80x12

stretching......

Tired WO ready for days 8 & 9 (rest) -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 18, 2006)

Knees are feeling knobby -


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 18, 2006)

Did the doc ok you to squat on them again so "soon"?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Did the doc ok you to squat on them again so "soon"?


 


Haven't talked to the doc since he cut me...

(This week) -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2006)

*TUES 21MR061630 LTF*

*WARMUP*

*PUSH PRESS*
65x10
95x5
135x5
165x4
185x3
205x2
225x2
245x1 - sloppy

*JERK* (rack)
135x3
165x4
185x2
205x2
225x2
250x0 -  Didn't get low... It was ugly
225x1 = Nice!

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x3
95x3
115x2
135x2
155x1 - (poor) 

*SNATCH*
65x3 + 1 OHS
95x2, 1

Knees a little knobby 

BW PWO = 217.4 -


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2006)

what the hell is your body weight linked to?  I click it and get a page that never conects?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 21, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what the hell is your body weight linked to? I click it and get a page that never conects?


 
haha -


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 21, 2006)

Heh. I know what it links too.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 22, 2006)

*WED 22MR061630 LTF*

*WARMUP*

*FRONT SQUAT*
Bar x2
65x2
95x2
135x2
165x2
185x1
225x1
250x1 - (like butter)

*OHS*
Bar x2
65x2
95x2
115x1 - wow, low back tired - 

*HANG CLEAN*
95x2, 2
115x1, 1
135x1, 1
155x1, 0 - Just didn't have any snap - 

*HANG SNATCH*
65x1 - Slow and awkward - 

I'm done!... Low back and knees had no more gas...
best not to push it...  Post surgery PR on front squats - 

The few pulls I did from the floor yesterday
really wiped me out -  
My stamina needs rebuilding here!

BW PWO = 217.9 -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 28, 2006)

*THURS 23MR061630 LTF*

*CHINS*
BWx7, 8, 9, 8

*DCLN PRS* (HS)
180x10
270x12
320x10
365x8

*WIDE UPPER BACK ROW* (icarian)
140x12
160x12
190x10
205x10

*DIP MACH* (keiser)
180x15
220x12
270x12

*REAR/LATL DB FLY*
15x12
20x12
25x12
15x12


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 28, 2006)

*SAT 25MR060945 LIONS DEN*

Didn't Record - 

Felt Ok

top snatch = 60kg
top C&J = 110kg


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 28, 2006)

*SUN 26MR061045 LTF*

*WARMUP*

*PRESS UNDERS*
45x5
55x5
65x5
85x4
95x4
115x1 - Lost it (psyched out) - 

*FRONT SQUAT*
135x2
165x2
185x2
205x2
225x1
250x1
275x1 - This went up like butter, I think I could've hit 315 w/o too much hassle

*PRONE LEG CURL* (cybex)
130x12
150x12
170x12
190x8

*LEG PRESS* (cybex (alternating heel to toe each rep)
180x12
360x12
540x12
720x15

*SEATED LEG CURL* (techno)
120x12
150x10
170x10
190x7 -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 28, 2006)

*MON 27MR061430 LTF*

*DCLN CHST PRS* (hs)
180x12
230x12
270x10
320x10
360x6 -  - Rushed by someone 

*ISO HI ROW* (hs)
230x15
270x12
320x10
360x10 -  - Like butter!

*CBL TRI PRSDWN*
#8x12
#10x12
#12x10
#14x9

*REV PEC DEC *(lifefitness)
90x15
120x12
150x12
165x12

Didn't want to WO today, not bad for one of those days -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 28, 2006)

TUES & WED off...

May hit the Lions Den on SAT again -


----------



## Devlin (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Monkey  

Looks like you have been posting some strong workouts.  How are the knees feeling?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey Monkey
> 
> Looks like you have been posting some strong workouts. How are the knees feeling?


 
We will see on Saturday -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 2, 2006)

*THURS 30MR061640 LTF*

*WARMUP*

*JERK* (in cage w/stops @ top of motion)
crossbars at 2nd hole
65x3
95x5
135x2
155x3
175x2
crossbars at 3rd hole
135x1
155x1
175x1
135x1

This was extremely weird feeling!?!?
I was getting low, never touched the stops,
I think the weirdness came from being in the cage

*SLDL *(stretch)
45x10, 10

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
45x4
65x3, 3
85x3, 3
95x3

STRETCHING

(Knees burnt from last heavy ATG front squats)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 2, 2006)

*SUN 02AP061115 LTF*

*WARMUP*

*PUSH PRESS*
95x15
135x3
165x3
185x3
205x2
225x2 - ripped these like butter
250x0, 0 (WTH?)
260x (moot) 

*HANG PWR C&J*
135x2, 2
165x2
185x1, 1 (regrip)
205x1 (butter)
225x1 (w/style and grace)

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x4
95x2
115x2
135x2
155x1, 1 (first one was too slow)
(working with a non rollerbearing bar sucks here)

Lots of low back stretching, spa and sauna

*BW PWO = 218.1* 
I felt weak, and was a little disappointed by my push pressing
thought I skipped too much food yesterday...

But still came in fat -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 2, 2006)

I took Friday off because I was supposed to walk a friend of mine
through the Olympics motions on Saturday morning...

But he wussed out and never called me (which was a good thing)

I saved my knees another day, and went with power stuff this morning
which threw me off my split (who cares I suck anyway)

And that brings me to now, I think I'll invert and relax -


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

it's like your knees don't even give you problems anymore.  Your strength is back to what it was, no?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it's like your knees don't even give you problems anymore. Your strength is back to what it was, no?


 
Yes but if I lift anything ATG, They hurt for a week -


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yes but if I lift anything ATG, They hurt for a week -




ahh...that is why you do only power cleans, etc?

how far are you droping down on the heavy sets of power snatch and power clean?  Quarter of the way?  How is the form?  The power versions always fuck up the biomechanics of my other lifts so I just squat snatch/clean everything.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ahh...that is why you do only power cleans, etc?
> 
> how far are you droping down on the heavy sets of power snatch and power clean? Quarter of the way? How is the form? The power versions always fuck up the biomechanics of my other lifts so I just squat snatch/clean everything.


 
Yeah 1/4 ROM prolly...

I did go to the Lions den Last week and did the full
lifts but it killed me...

I had good depth and speed under the clean
but not the snatch...

Never have - ...
Never-not had pain getting down under the bar- 
(that little shot of pain is all it takes to boof sticking the lift)

And if I didn't have that pain... I'll bet I could C&J up around 130-140k

(I want to try GH...
Maybe I can in AZ)


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2006)

why GH?


I could clean and jerk 130-140 now if I was fast enough.   I have no speed under the bar.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 3, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why GH?
> 
> 
> I could clean and jerk 130-140 now if I was fast enough.  I have no speed under the bar.


 
I believe GH may actually grow new cartilage in my knees...

I'm not talking about running some sick Jay Cutler dose,
just a prescription hormone therapy level regimen...

One of the Key, characteristics to GH is its amazing reported
ability to grow and repair bone and connective tissue in joints...

BBs always run it to grow new puffy muscle tissue,
but I think that is more a secondary affect of the product

(either way, I need to do something... Not training, is not the answer)


----------



## Devlin (Apr 3, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I believe GH may actually grow new cartilage in my knees...
> 
> I'm not talking about running some sick Jay Cutler dose,
> just a prescription hormone therapy level regimen...
> ...



Interesting concept.  Have you tried or are you taking any joint supplements like glucosamine, chondrotin, MSM?  They do work relieve some joint pain.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Interesting concept. Have you tried or are you taking any joint supplements like glucosamine, chondrotin, MSM? They do work relieve some joint pain.


 



Sorry... 

Yes I have tried them, I'm a bit beyond that


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 3, 2006)

*MON 03AP061635 LTF*

*WARMUP*

*OVRHD SQT* (parallel)
45x4
65x3
85x3
100x3
115x3
135x0-(right trap cramped, had to rack it)..., 3

*FRT SQT* (parallel)
135x3
165x3
185x3
205x2
225x2
250x1
275x1

*FULL C&J*
135x1

*PRONE LEG CURL* (cybex)
110x12
130x12
150x12
170x10
190x6

*SUPER SQT MACH* (icarian)-(1/4 sqt alt heel/toe)
180x10
360x8
450x8, 8

*SEATED LEG CURL* (techno)
140x12
160x12
180x8



Lots of stretching
(crossing my fingers to see how the knees feel)

Oh...  BW PWO 219.2


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2006)

man, i think your workouts look like marathons.....you need to put together a serious program if you want to (a) keep working out at these intensities and (b) save you knees.  It is like you just go in and do what you feel like.  I think if you had something nice and etched out you would have a better idea of how to manage volume and frequency to keep your knees happier.  Also, you would get a better idea of when to unload that intensity and volume and give your knees a break.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 3, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> man, i think your workouts look like marathons.....you need to put together a serious program if you want to (a) keep working out at these intensities and (b) save you knees. It is like you just go in and do what you feel like. I think if you had something nice and etched out you would have a better idea of how to manage volume and frequency to keep your knees happier. Also, you would get a better idea of when to unload that intensity and volume and give your knees a break.


 
But I am not a trainer, I don't know how to do that - 
(plus I was thinking my training (and diet) would take a turn once I move)

It's tough enough for me just getting tips on
how to actually perform the lifts







I'm not a smart man, Jenny?!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2006)

You may not be a trainer...but I am....

all you have to do is ask.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 4, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> You may not be a trainer...but I am....
> 
> all you have to do is ask.


 
Sure, make me up something to study until I can start running it "out west"

I am just going to wing it here, prolly take my last couple weeks beating,
and then a week or so off during/after the move...

Then I will be fresh and ready to relearn/start a true
periodized olympic program...

What do you have in mind..

I don't think the knees can hack more than one full depth
WO per... like... week!?!?

Deep knee bending is my kryptonite...
heavy or light, it still kills me

I can work most of the power stuff and do things like balance
and speed work... (I think)

I have been having trouble dropping my wrists back after putting
the bar overhead (snatch grip) now that I have learned to use the pinch
grip exclusively...

And have been working a little on automating my foot placement
while doing power stuff (placement derived from the full lift positions)

Learn me something -


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2006)

I don;t think you need to be squatting more then once a week or even once every two weeks.  Rely on more pulling movements and break your lifts up into seperate days to minimize volume.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 4, 2006)

Hurting today...

My body is objecting in a major way...

I need real time off, maybe a week, my diet is crap,
apparently I have no goals, feel sluggish, I wish this move were over
I have to do cardio, lost sleep, am lethargic, I am supposed to
be cleaning all this up, Michigan is sinking its dirty teeth in me

 - 
I may not post for a while


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hurting today...
> 
> My body is objecting in a major way...
> 
> ...



 

Hope you feel better and get everything sorted out quickly


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hurting today...
> 
> My body is objecting in a major way...
> 
> ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 5, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


 
Help me Funky-wahnkenobi...





Wheres my new program?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2006)

wait till I get out there.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 5, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> wait till I get out there.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


 
...  

Knees still hurt

(More noise, less pain)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 8, 2006)

Have been on a one meal a day diet...

The rest is smoothies and protein powder...

My mind is recovering, as well as my energy levels - 

(Have not weighed-in)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 19, 2006)

*TUES 18AP061715 LTF*

Alright here goes...  First day back

*Warmup*

*HANG PWR C&P*
95x5+2p
(went to the floor here for a single full clean @ 135 =  )... (not hot)
135x1+1p--->1+1, 165x1+1-->1+1, 185x1+1--->1

*PUSH PRESS*
185x2
205x1, 1

*HNG PWR C&J*
135x3
155x2, 1
175x2
185x1+1j

Very shakey!

Not exploding very well, balance off, clavicles took a beating
Stamina decreased


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 19, 2006)

*WED 19AP061715 LTF*

*HANG PWR C&P* (with partner  )
95x1+2-->2+2
135x1+3-->1+3
155x1+1-->1+1-->1+1
185x1+1-->1+1
205x1+1

*PUSH PRESS*
225x1 = sloppy

*JERK* (rack)
225x1 = sloppy

*HNG PWR C&J* (tutorial)
135x2, 2

*PRONE LEG CURL* (cybex)
110x12
150x12
170x12
190x5 = 

*LEG PRESS* w/toe raise (techno)
200x10, 10, 10

*SETD LEG CURL* (techno)
120x12
140x12
160x7 = 

BW PWO = 209.6 - 


Much better today. had snap thru the motions
holds and catches were more solid
and got a little pump in the legs


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Have been on a one meal a day diet...
> 
> The rest is smoothies and protein powder...
> 
> ...



 Why one meal a day?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Why one meal a day?


 
I wasn't hungry


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I wasn't hungry



Have you been sick or something?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Have you been sick or something?


 
I was training pretty hard and heavy (for an old man)

So, I took a week off...

Then I was busy, so I took another week off

(at least I leaned out some)


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 20, 2006)

Meh, I always take about a week off every 6-8 weeks or so... I still eat 5-6 times a day though  .


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 23, 2006)

*SUN 23AP061000*
*LTF-u*

*WARMUP*

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
45x6
65x6
65x3+1ohs

*PWR SNATCH*?
65x2, 2
95x2 - This was a disgrace

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
115x2 - this was also ugly

*HANG PWR C&J*
115x2
135x2
155x2
175x2
190x1+1j
210x1 - feeling weak and all kinds of unstable under the weight

*JERK* (rack)
210x1
135x2
165x2
185x2
205x1 - almost missed this  press-out 

*PRONE LEG CURL* (cybex)
130x12
150x10
170x8

*LEG PRESS* (techno)
200x10 - 


This was a "rotton to the core" last WO
Today I had no focus, strength, or balance - 

"Its better to regret something you did...
...Than something you didn't do"

Last post for a few days, see everyone on the other side (P&GG) -


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2006)

have a fun move!!  see you next weekend (I think?)..


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey, I'll see you all in a few days 

Have a safe move and call me MM.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 27, 2006)

awww...

how sweet of everyone to post while I was on the road - :bounce:


----------



## Devlin (Apr 27, 2006)

All settled in yet?  Isn't moving sooo much fun? Hope your move was safe and uneventful.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> All settled in yet? Isn't moving sooo much fun? Hope your move was safe and uneventful.


 
Thanx, it was...

But the whole thing isn't over yet -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 28, 2006)

*26AP061625 - LTF* (Gilbert, AZ)

*WARMUP*

*HNG SNTCH PL* (face high)
95x5
135x3
155x2

*HANG PWR C&P*
95x3+3p
135x3
155x2
175x1
190x1

*FULL CLEAN*
65x2 = Pain! -  

*JERKS* (rack)
1FS+135x3
1FS+165x2
185x2
205x2 = no lifts (press out) - 

*HANG PWR C&J* (speed)
135x1, 1, 1 - nice!

*HNG PWR SNTCH*
45x4
65x4
95x4

*OHS* (balance) ATG
45x1, 1, 1, 1, 1

*DCLN CBL HAMR STR PRS MACHN*
120x8, 8 = this machine stinks!

*CBL TRI PRSDWN*
100x10
130x8, 8

*WIDE UPPER BACK ROW* (icarian)
130x10
170x10
190x8 -  tired?

3 days of a diet consisting of trail mix, oatmeal bars, and diet mountain dew

(helps a workout)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 28, 2006)

*FRI 28AP061630 - World Gym Express* (Gilbert, AZ)

*WARMUPS*

*HNG PWR CLN + HANG PWR C&P + HNG PWR C&J*
65x3+3+2
95x3+3+2
135x2+2+2
155x1+2+2
185x*+2+1j
205x*+1+1j
225x*+*+1 = slop

*JERKS*
135x2
185x2
205x1=slop, 1=slop
135x3
155x2 nice
175x2 2nd rep perfect

*QUICK DROP*
65x1 =  - NO!

*CLOSE GRIP DCLN BENCH *(speed(BENCH!?!?)
135x8
155x8
175x8

DEAD! - need to boost stamina! -


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice, you're at a World Gym now... Were you at one where you were before? Do they have rubber plates etc at the World Gym in AZ?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice, you're at a World Gym now... Were you at one where you were before? Do they have rubber plates etc at the World Gym in AZ?


 
No but they hard-sold me on a membership
explaining that they would get them soon - 

I let them talk themselves into giving me a free week -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 30, 2006)

*SUN 30AP061300* 
WGX (Gilbert)


*RAINBOW PRS*
65x8

*STRICT PRS*
95x7
135x6

*PUSH PRS*
165x6
185x3, 3

*CHINS*
BWx10, 7, 8

*LEG PRS* (heel/toe-speed)
180x10
360x12
540x10

*CBL TRI PRSDN*
60x15
80x10
100x2 = funny elbow pain?
80x5

*WIDE UPPER BACK ROW* (body mstr)
145x12
175x12
205x8

*SETD HAM CURL* (body mstr)
145x12
175x12
220x6 -  (crappy machine)

*HANGING LEG RAISE*
BWx10, 10, 10

*DB LATL RAISE*
10x12
15x12
20x12

Besides the neat power rack thingy at this gym & the fact they didn't
scorn my chalk use...

All the other Equipment pretty much sucks...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2006)

What kind of work are you doing out there??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What kind of work are you doing out there??


 
Work??

Whats that?



Loads of IT work out here  
(especially for people with outstanding credentials)





(And they actually have a couple lakes)


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 3, 2006)

*TUES 02MY061645 LTF* (Gilbert)

*WARMUP*

*PUSH PRESS*
135x5
165x5
185x5
205x2 (sloppy), 1 (nice)
225x1 (pressout)

*HNG PWR C&J*
135x2
155x2
175x1
190x1
205x1 (pressout) 

*HNG PWR SNATCH*
65x5
95x2
115x2
135x2 - grip failing

Texas power bars at this LTF are thick, stiff, and smoothe
(and LTF scorns use of chalk)

*HNG SNATCH PULL* (smith machine, with a pause at peak height)
90x5
140x5
180x5
230x1, 1 - my grip was shot at this point

working with those bars is tough on the forearms -  
and my hands are all crampy today

Oh...  BW PWO 203.3 (wearing a big wet towel and wet swim shorts)


----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2006)

I thought you were working out at the World Gym?


> PUSH PRESS
> 135x5
> 165x5
> 185x5
> ...



A push press is a press out butthead.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 3, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I thought you were working out at the World Gym?
> 
> 
> A push press is a press out butthead.


 
When I say pressout, I just mean it wasn't a clean quick lock,
or not as clean, quick and solid
 as I would like... Super Butthead!  (with your blue shirt on) -


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

Hey sexy 



> Oh... BW PWO 203.3 (wearing a big wet towel )



Nice mental pic there, but then you just had to add...





> and wet swim shorts


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey sexy
> 
> 
> 
> Nice mental pic there, but then you just had to add...


 
I was trying to imply that my true BW naked might have been under 200lb -


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 3, 2006)

*WED 03MY061730 LTF*

*LEG PRESS* (heel-toe, 5 reps each)
180x10
360x10
540x10
720x10

*FRNT SQT*
45x2
95x2
135x2
165x2
185x2
225x1
255x0 - (miss) 

*PRONE LEG CURL*
130x12
150x10
170x10
190x5 - 

*PRACTICE C&J*
65x2 - crap, and they hurt

*SETD LEG CURL*
110x15
140x10
160x10
180x5.5  ---> 110x7

Load of stretching
soak in spa

BW PWO - 202.7

put on the Biofreeze... both knees and right elbow


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I was trying to imply that my true BW naked might have been under 200lb -



I had figured that, but it was a better mental pic thinking you were naked under the wet towel


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2006)

how is the job hunt going?

Found anything yet?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 4, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how is the job hunt going?
> 
> Found anything yet?


 
Yeah, talked to a headhunter this morning...

It may workout...  I probably underbid myself, I think I am way overqualified for this job -


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 4, 2006)

*THURS 04MY061720 LTF*


*CHINS*
BWx10, 10, 5.5 -  

*DCLN CHST PRS* (hs)
50x12
70x10
90x8, 5

*WIDE UPPER BACK ROW* (icarian)
150x12
170x10
190x8 - sloppy

*CBL TRI PRSDWN*
#5x10
#7x10
#9x8
#5x8

*REV PEC DEC* (icarian)
80x12
100x12
120x9.5 
140x6 

*HNG SNTCH PULL* (smith w/straps)
180x6
230x5
270x5
300x4
90x6 (high)

Good quick WO

Still feel weak though


----------



## Seanp156 (May 4, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Still feel weak though



Time for the sauce.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Time for the sauce.


 
I need something to fix my joints...

I'm thinking GH...


If I could have painless WO's, I could train up to my potential
and make gains again like I did before I hit 30...


----------



## P-funk (May 5, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I need something to fix my joints...
> 
> I'm thinking GH...
> 
> ...




I asked the ortho about that for you.  I can't remeber everything he told me.  there was an instance were it would work but if you have had x,y and z then he said you would be wasting your time and money.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 5, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I asked the ortho about that for you. I can't remeber everything he told me. there was an instance were it would work but if you have had x,y and z then he said you would be wasting your time and money.


 
Will you shut your pie-hole,
hurry up and move,
so you can get me on a workable program!?!?

 




(I need me to get lern'd)


----------



## Seanp156 (May 5, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Will you shut your pie-hole,
> hurry up and move,
> so you can get me on a workable program!?!?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2006)

Maybe the article here will be useful 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=64434


----------



## P-funk (May 5, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Maybe the article here will be useful
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=64434




which article?  The only one that is one biomechanics is about the shoulder complex.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 5, 2006)

GH = Glenohumeral


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 6, 2006)

*SAT 06MY060730*

*CARDIO* = MED paced walk 65min

Layed by the side of the pool today, and got sunburned

BW NPWO = 202.1


----------



## Devlin (May 7, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Layed by the side of the pool today, and got sunburned
> 
> BW NPWO = 202.1



Ohh must have been nice. They haven't officially opened our pool yet


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh must have been nice. They haven't officially opened our pool yet




in AZ they never officially close the pool.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> in AZ they never officially close the pool.


 
Its like a scene from Caddyshack when you show
up with your swim diaper - 

(GG told me about your little brown problem)


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 7, 2006)

*SUN 07MY060816

CARDIO*
Meduim paced walk = 35min


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 7, 2006)

*SUN 07MY061100 LTF*

*STRETCH AND WARMUP*

*PUSH PRESS*
95x3
135x3
165x2
185x2
205x1
225x0 --->0, 0

*JERK* (rack)
135x2
165x2
185x2
205x1 shakey landing, 1 solid but mp3 battery died, 1 great
225x1, 1 (pressouts)

*HNG PWR C&J*
135x2
165x1
185x1
205x1
225x0 - grip slipped dropped the iron  pulled my neck/trap 
185x1 - perfect

*HNG PWR SNATCH*
65x3, 3

*OHS + PWR SNATCH*
65x1+2, 1+2, 0+1 (neck stiffening up)

*FULL CLEANS* (speedy)
65x2, 2, 2

*HANGING LEG RAISE*
BWx10, 10, 10

*AB CRUNCH MACHINE* (camstar)
20x10
30x10
40x10
50x10
60x10

STRETCHING
(attempted to roll out my neck)


I felt fast and strong today, but my balance was jerked up
and my head was not in it... I was doing things like loading
one end of the barbell and forgetting the other side (just not with it)


BW PWO = 204.6 (pizza last night)


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 8, 2006)

*MON 08MY061240 LTF*

*WARMUP + STRETCHING*

*HNG SNATCH PULL*
95x3, 3, 3

*QUICK DROPS*
45x3
65x3
95x1+1 miss

*SNATCH*?
65x3
75x3
85x3
95x2
105x1
Wow It took me a minute to get into dropping under
And there is still a shot of pain catching the weight in the hole
But these were real 100% snatches, and they felt solid, (weight be damned)
so I am VERY happy, this was a huge step in overcoming that pain-fear!
We'll see how I feel tomorrow - 

*SETD LEG CURL*
120x10
150x10
170x10
190x7

*LEG PRESS*
270x10
450x10
630x10
810x10

*PRONE LEG CURL*
130x10
150x10
170x7 - rushing in between sets 
190x5.5 - DARNIT

STRETCHING (lots)

Got a free 15min spot massage to work on the trap that I pulled out yesterday - 

BW PWO - 202.1 -


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 9, 2006)

*TUES 09MY060700
Cardio
*walked 45min
little more pace today*

TUES 09MY061530 LTF*

*CHINS* (super strict)
BWx6, 6, 6, 6

*DCLN CHST PRS STACK MACH* (hmr str)
60x10
70x10
80x10
90x7.5

*WIDE UPPER BACK ROW* (icarian)
150x10
170x10
190x8

*CBL TRI PRSDN* (right elbow still sensitive)
#6x10
#7x10
#8x10

*REV PEC DEC*
80x10
100x10
120x10
140x8

Short and sweet, knees also didn't hurt that much
The elbow inflamation is starting to worry me though
Maybe I should ice it -


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 10, 2006)

*WED 10MY060730

CARDIO*
Walk - 55min, mentally trying to keep increasing pace


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 11, 2006)

*THURS 11MY060800

CARDIO*
Walk - 40min, mentally trying to keep increasing pace


BW NWO = 200.4 -


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2006)

the knees don't hurt on walking?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 11, 2006)

I actually think the kness have been hurting less since coming out here!?!?!

Its probably the frequency of my WOs though...


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I actually think the kness have been hurting less since coming out here!?!?!
> 
> Its probably the frequency of my WOs though...




could be the weather....less dampness.

I think you need to find a nice balance of workout volume and frequency to keep yourself going.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> could be the weather....less dampness.
> 
> I think you need to find a nice balance of workout volume and frequency to keep yourself going.


But can I make strength gains laying off like that - 

It takes repetition to move that bar properly...

And repetition causes my oldness to shine through


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> But can I make strength gains laying off like that -
> 
> It takes repetition to move that bar properly...
> 
> And repetition causes my oldness to shine through




Dr. Ken makes gains training once every 2 days.

repetition doesn't have to happen with heavy weight.  it can be done with the bar or with a broom stick.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 12, 2006)

FRI 12MY061420 LTF

Went to gym...

Realized I forgot lifting shoes and only had sandals with me...

Took third day off - 

Got a tan.


----------



## tucker01 (May 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> could be the weather....less dampness.


 
Agreed it is amazing what the humidity an constant changes in air pressure in the northern parts can do.

So jealous


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Got a tan.




H
O
M
O


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> H
> O
> M
> O



Where'd you buy your Salsa?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 13, 2006)

*SAT 13MY060650

Cardio* 
Walked 45min (next to the orange grove)


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Where'd you buy your Salsa?




huh?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> huh?



It's a question -


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> It's a question -




what salsa?  what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what salsa?  what the fuck are you talking about?


Salsa... You know... The world's #1 condiment!...

Like the kind you would eat with CHIPS...

Where.
 do.
 you.
 buy.
 your.
 Salsa?

(And if not you, then GG?)




























(Sheesh, its like trying to milk a rock)


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2006)

*SAT 13MY061200 LTF

WARMUP

PUSH PRESS* 
95x4
135x3
165x3
185x1, 1
205x1 - way heavy feeling and weird

* HNG PWR C&J*
135x2, 2
155x2
175x1, 1
155x2
135x2

* SMITH HNG SN PL*
90x5
140x5
180x5

* CLEAN*
95x1 - 
*
BW PWO = 198.8* - 

The Heck with this... I give me another week to get stronger
or I'm getting fat again...  What a $h!tty workout!

And I'm putting in a few meals before Sundays WO
to see if that soilds up my form..
You ever get shakey when youre hungry?


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Salsa... You know... The world's #1 condiment!...
> 
> Like the kind you would eat with CHIPS...
> 
> ...




I buy it at the grocery store down the street.  I still don't get where you are going with this?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I buy it at the grocery store down the street.  I still don't get where you are going with this?



I just asked a question, goofball!


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

okay....goofeball....but why do you want to know where i get my salsa?  I still don't get it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2006)

Oh Jeez...

I don't know, who cares?


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

lol..it was a bizarre question that made no sense at all.......

i thought you were going to make a joke out of it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 14, 2006)

I'll make a joke out of you, you silly little jerk!

(And the Cavs got lucky last night) -


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 15, 2006)

*SUN 14MY061200 LTF

WARMUP

HANG SNATCH PULL*
135x4, 4, 4
*
QD's*
45x3
65x3

*SNATCH*
65x2
75x3
85x3
95x3
105x1
115x1 - this was pretty too...  First try (yay)

After yesterday...

I didn't walk in expecting much of this WO and that was a good place to be mentally
I feel weak and skinny and shakey...

But 5lbs more snatch then last week (happy)

I just need to adjust to what I can do at this weight

BW PWO = 199.9


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

did they get bumpers at the wolrds gym yet?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> did they get bumpers at the wolrds gym yet?



Don't know I only trained there once or twice -


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Don't know I only trained there once or twice -



oh?  where have you been lifting at then?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh?  where have you been lifting at then?


Lifetime Fitness... (Gilbert)











*
MON 15MY060720

CARDIO*
walked 50 min...

Jogged the length of two streets on my course just for kicks


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 15, 2006)

*MON 15MY061230 LTF

WARMUP

CLEAN* 
95x3, 1
115x3
135x1, 1, 1

* C&J*
135x1, 1
155x1, 1
*
PRONE LEG CURL *(cybex)
150x8
170x8
190x8

* SMITH HANG SNATCH PULL*
90x5
140x5
180x4
230x3
270x1 (keep banging the hooks in the explosion of the lift, F-THIS!)

* HANG SNATCH PULL* (non smith)
315x2 (slipped grip on way down after 2nd rep...  Someone came and talked to me (  )
225x5
this is a toughy with the thicker smoothe bars they have...
on the 315 set I used straps in a light assist

* SEATED LEG CURL* (techno)
150x10
170x9
180x8

OUT!

BW PWO = 199.1


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

do they have bumpers there at lifetime fitness?  that place is big.


what did they say when they came and talked to you?  

the first time someone comes and talks to me, I will take a loaded bar off the squat rack, back squat it and throw it over my head onto the floor.  Then I will see what they say.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> do they have bumpers there at lifetime fitness?  that place is big. - *NO*
> 
> 
> what did they say when they came and talked to you?
> ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 17, 2006)

*17my061730*

Bw = 200.4


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 22, 2006)

*THURS 18MY061330 LTF

WARMUP

PUSH PRESS*
95x5
135x3
165x3
185x2, 2, 2 _bad lock on 2nd_

*HNG PWR C&J*
135x1, 1
155x1
175x1
195x1 = _ok, not perfect_ - 

*C&J*
95x2, 2, 2


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 22, 2006)

*FRI 19MY061520 LTF

WARMUP

HANG PWR SNATCH PULL*
95x5, 5, 5
*
HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x2
95x2

*SNATCH*
65x3, 2
85x2, 2
95x2, 2
105x1
115x1, 1
125x1 = sloppy


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 22, 2006)

*SAT 20MY061345 LTF

PRONE LEG CURL*
110x10
130x10
150x10
170x9
*
LEG PRESS* (techno)
200x10
300x10
400x10
240x20

*SEATED LEG CURL*
120x12
140x10
160x7 - got them but sad looking

*QD's*
65x3

*SNATCH*
65x2, 2

*C&J*
85x2

*SNATCH*
85x2


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 22, 2006)

*
SUN 21MY061410 * - (I am going to stop putting LTF... Thats where I WO.)
*
CHINS*
BWx10, 10, 7

*FLAT DB PRESS*
50x10
55x10
60x10
65x10

*LAT PULL* (Nautilus XP)
90x12
140x12
180x10
270x10
360x8
1st two sets were too light

*HNG SNATCH PULL*
135x10
185x8
235x6


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 22, 2006)

*MON 22MY061630

STANDING RAINBOW PRESS*
65x8
75x8
85x6
95x6

*PUSH PRESS* (for form)
95x3
135x3
155x2
175x2
135x2, 2

*UPRIGHT ROW*
95x10, 10, 10
wow these really were tough - 

*SHRUG* (clean grip)
90x10
140x10
180x8
230x4, 4 - lost grip on both of these (need work here) - 

*REV PEC DEC*
80x12
100x13
120x10
140x10
160x8 ---> 90x11
*
WIDE UPPR BACK ROW* (icarian)
150x10
170x10
200x10, 8

*LWR AB MACH*
20x10, 10, 10

*STRUCTURED PUSHUP* (strict)
BWx10, 10
and then moved into some yoga type planking and stretching stuff


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2006)

what is a rainbow press, homo?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what is a rainbow press, homo?


http://www.rainbowpressonline.com/


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 23, 2006)

*23MY06*

Moving Day...

No WO necessary -


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 23MY06
> 
> Moving Day...
> 
> No WO necessary -




where are you moving to?  what is the update?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 24, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> where are you moving to?  what is the update?


Moved into my APT...

Hours of stair climbing and repetitive lifting

So that was my WO for the day -


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2006)

yes, but where is your apt?  mesa?  chandler?  scottsdale? tempe? phoenix?  hello!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 24, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, but where is your apt?  mesa?  chandler?  scottsdale? tempe? phoenix?  hello!!



McFly... Hello!?

You didn't axe me that -


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2006)

I said where are you moving to.

you replied...to an apt...what the hell kind of answer is that?

where are you moving to?

Which city.

Post the full address right here so that everyone can see.  Do it now!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 24, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I said where are you moving to.
> 
> you replied...to an apt...what the hell kind of answer is that?
> 
> ...


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2006)

look what i found


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> look what i found



So R U gonna be here 4 that?


----------



## BigDyl (May 26, 2006)

I'll be there.  I'm moving in too.  Moving in Emo.


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> So R U gonna be here 4 that?




yea, I come out on the 15th.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 27, 2006)

*SAT 27MY061100*   (LTF tempe)
*
HNG PWR CLN*
95x2
135x2

*C&J*
95x1
135x1
165x1
185x1

*JERK* (rack)
135x1
165x1
185x1
205x1, push press-205x1

*QD's*
45x2
65x3

*SNATCH*
65x1, 1
85x1, 1
95x1, 1, miss=bad 
went to the mirror and hit a couple at 65lb, I was cutting the pull short

*HNG SN PULL*
65x3, 3, 3

*SNATCH*
65x1
85x1
95x1
105x1
115x miss=tired


----------



## BigDyl (May 27, 2006)

PATHETIC!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *SAT 27MY061100*   (LTF tempe)
> *
> HNG PWR CLN*
> 95x2
> ...




why do you do so much in one workout?

why do you do things like jerks and then try and go back and do an extremely skill oreiented lift like the snatch?

plan your workouts better. workout on small things.  think small.  hit it and then move on and go some general work.  come back the next time and do some more small work, hit it, move on and do general work.

you are trying to do to much at a time.  plus, always ramping up weights is going to (if it hasn't already) burn you the fuck out!  You need to start small.  Work on doubles of triples for a few sets, good form, each workout add a set...then once comfortable increase the weight.  Small amount of work, hit it, move onto some general lifting.


----------



## BigDyl (May 28, 2006)

Yeah!  What p-funk said...


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Yeah!  What p-funk said...



behave yourself Dylan.


----------



## BigDyl (May 28, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (May 28, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (May 28, 2006)

I didn't think I would get a WO for a few days

And the weights are so light It doesnt take much out of me..

If I try to jump right into heavy I wll miss lifts,, I need to warmup

That wouldn't matter if I had bumper plates

Anyway, the whole thing is Jerky right now - 
There is no structure and I know that

All in time...


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 28, 2006)

*SUN 28MY06*

I was supposed to go to the Grand Canyon this morning for a hike...

Didn't sleep, stomach was upset, and my gear was not even close to being prepared..

Lets try tomorrow -


----------



## BigDyl (May 28, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *SUN 28MY06*
> 
> I was supposed to go to the Grand Canyon this morning for a hike...
> 
> ...





PATHETIC!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> PATHETIC!!!



Dude, get out of my journal, or I'll have you banned for
being a jerkball!


----------



## Devlin (May 28, 2006)

Just stopping in to say HI.  My computer is still out being repaired to I'm limited to internet at work when I am in the office and if I have time the library.  Hope you are having a good weekend.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 28, 2006)

Hi sweetie - ...

------------------------

Well the grand canyon thing is not going to happen...


I'm PO'd the trip I wanted to do would be a five, maybe four, day trip
and with the gear I have, I am not trained enough to make the loop into
the canyon and back in three days...

However this means I'm going to start training, because I wish to be able
to make these trips spontaneously like I did in my 20's...

 (Don't be gay Sparky)

In the mean time I need to figure out what to do with my holiday...

Maybe Antelope Canyon -


----------



## Devlin (May 29, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hi sweetie - ...
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> ...



Hey you could be like me and spend the weekend working  Ok I know I need a life, but damn I'm loving the OT.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey you could be like me and spend the weekend working  Ok I know I need a life, but damn I'm loving the OT.


What are you gonna do with all that casheesh?

Go out and buy yourself a boy-toy - 

(I'm cheap, easy, and unemployed... (hint-hint)

-------------------------------------------------------------


News from the homefront...

Tried to contact offices at Antelope Canyon for guide info...

... No answers - 

The whole area is in Navajo Country and you have to pay these
guys to take you through...  (Not crazy about this)
Plus, its a 6.5hr drive (one way) there and back making it not a good idea
for a day trip - 

Maybe I'll just drive up to Sedona and do some yoga in the Vortex's -


----------



## BigDyl (May 29, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Dude, get out of my journal, or I'll have you banned for
> being a jerkball!




But we're best friends.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 29, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'll start a new journal once i get out to AZ. Maybe call it something like P-funk fucks monkey man in the poop shoot.





			
				BigDyl said:
			
		

> But we're best friends.



Patrick is Monkey's new butt-buddy now, sorry Dyl.


----------



## Devlin (May 29, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> What are you gonna do with all that casheesh?
> 
> Go out and buy yourself a boy-toy -
> 
> ...



Pay off some bills, invest some, and save up in case I get stuck on jury duty (I got called to server starting June 5 and it 30 days on call   )and don't get paid time off from work. 

Would love a new boy toy  

But you are too damn far away


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 30, 2006)

*TUES 30MY061000*

Drove up to Sedona for a day hike...

Hit the Brins Mesa trail...

Its 3 miles one way with what this site says is a 300ft elevation climb (my topo map says 600ft)
that peaks 1.5 miles from the starting trailhead-  (if starting from the (new) Jordan side)

_ I'm glad I didn't attempt the grand canyon this past weekend
because this 6-miler today, killed me

In the Canyon, the first day is 8 miles of steep switchback downhills
(and you don't get to drive home and take a bubblebath when you are finished) 
_ 
For todays hike I set my pack with a 3-4 day load = 45-50lbs  (I didn't weigh it)

My feet were bleeding when I was done...
But the pack balanced well, and my legs didn't
lose too much speed in the steeps..

Good Stuff

I will be adding day hikes around the local parks now I think...
My feet are soft and need to be toughened up if I am going to do
three days in the Canyon this summer, and Supai again in the fall.

No stopping... man VS the trail - 

I miss getting dirty - 
--------------------------------------------------
Well, time to shower, check myself for ticks, and get ready for bed



--------------------------------------------------


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2006)

Wanted to WO today, but didn't come up with the time...

I go back to work tomorrow, so I don't think I'll be training then
either.  It will no doubt be a long, confusing, stressful, day.

Also my feet hurt

...

... I can't think of any more excuses


----------



## Seanp156 (May 31, 2006)

We don't want to see your nasty ass sock.


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the detailed map.  Now it will be easier to stalk you.  I mean talk to you.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2006)

*SAT 03JN061215

STANDING MILITARY* (behind)
45x12
65x10
85x10
95x10
115x6

*PUSH PRS*
135x3, 3
155x3
175x2
*
HANG PWR C&J*
135x4
155x3
175x2
185x1

*HANG CLEAN PULL* (analyzing)
135x5, 5

*HANG PWR C&J*
135x3
135x2

*NAUTILUS XPLOAD LAT PULL*
270x8, 8, 8, 8

BW PWO = 201.3 (of fat)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2006)

My feet are still pretty beat up from hiking
blisters are sore and itchy
feet are still a bit swollen (can't see veins or bones)

I may put moleskin on and hike anyway

Next week I will get into a groove, balancing my work and gym time
My hours are not really set yet at this new job,
so that will interfere with my training until they are, I think.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 3, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> My feet are still pretty beat up from hiking
> blisters are sore and itchy
> feet are still a bit swollen (can't see veins or bones)
> 
> ...





Perhaps you just need a foot massage?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Perhaps you just need a foot massage?



Perhaps you are a flaming homo, and should leave my journal - 

Seriously, don't go away mad...
...Just go away.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 3, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Perhaps you are a flaming homo, and should leave my journal -
> 
> Seriously, don't go away mad...
> ...Just go away.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 4, 2006)

*SUN 04JN061130

SETD LEG CURL*
110x15
130x12
160x7
150x7

*HNG PWR SN PL*
45x10
95x3, 3, 3
*
HNG PWR SN*
65x4
85x3
95x3
115x3
135x2
155x0
135x1, 1 - 

*JERK* (cage w/stops set above)
95x2
115x2
135x2
155x2
175x1
*
JERK* (open rack)
135x2
165x2
185x2
205x1
135x2

*CLEAN*
65x1, 1, 1, 1

*SNATCH*
65x1, 1 - (omg, tired)

DONE!... Time to go check on the MILFs by the pool -


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 4, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *SUN 04JN061130
> 
> SETD LEG CURL*
> 110x15
> ...


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 4, 2006)

Are those cleans in lbs or kilos?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Are those cleans in lbs or kilos?





Pounds!

Just technique work, my knees hurt after beating them
hiking on Tuesday!

(Truth be told, if it comes down to a choice...
I will give up lifting to go hiking anyday)


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 4, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Pounds!
> 
> Just technique work, my knees hurt after beating them
> hiking on Tuesday!
> ...



Hehe, I was wondering... I hardly ever do olympic lifts right now, but 65lbs made me think


----------



## KelJu (Jun 4, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Seems like my quest for 'Big' numbers has brought me the whammy's
> I was trying so hard to avoid...
> 
> So chastised by this new revelation, I move forward seeking the
> ...



I couldn't agree more. It is crazy how intertwined my workouts and my life are. If one goes to shit, then usually both do, which sucks, but I seem to be able to control my life a little by focusing energy into the gym. 
You would think that life would control the gym more, not the other way around. Our minds are very strange.
Wow, I abused the shit out of some commas, lol. It must be time for bed.

Good luck with the rest of your program.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 4, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more. It is crazy how intertwined my workouts and my life are. If one goes to shit, then usually both do, which sucks, but I seem to be able to control my life a little by focusing energy into the gym.
> You would think that life would control the gym more, not the other way around. Our minds are very strange.
> Wow, I abused the shit out of some commas, lol. It must be time for bed.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of your program.


Ahhhh... You see... the Biaviians have told me that
there is a link... between... Ahhh... psychological.... and metaphysical
changes... Ahhh... that happen... in your bodies....
The Biaviian technology has allowed me to learn... ahhh...
how to create these changes... using herbs.... and precise formulas...
ahhh... of natural ingredients... ahhh... found... right here on planet earth... you see?

And you can become as huge as you want man... like Arnold Schwartzenegger...
Ahhh... If thats what you wanted to do man...

Ahhh...  haha... You understand?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 5, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ahhhh... You see... the Biaviians have told me that
> there is a link... between... Ahhh... psychological.... and metaphysical
> changes... Ahhh... that happen... in your bodies....
> The Biaviian technology has allowed me to learn... ahhh...
> ...




Ahhh..... I think I understand friend.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2006)

*TUES 06JN061730

CHINS*
BWx8, 8, 8

*FLT DB CHST PRS*
30x12
65x10
75x10
85x8

*PRN LG CRL*
130x12
170x10, 8
*
SLDL - TO - CLEAN PULL*
95x5, 5
135x5, 5

*REV PEC DEC*
80x15, 15, 15


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2006)

*WED 07JN06

FLAT HIKE*
_CANCELLED FOR DUST STORM


_


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2006)

*THURS 08JN061700

TRAINING HIKE* 

Did the flat trail near home

Went two major crossroads east and a 1/4 mile south and back...

IDK how far? (Don't care)

I think foot stamina is more important than distance out here as far as training goes...
Feet take a pounding in the hills (very rocky)

I was gone about an hour and 10 min

we'll gradually increase the distance
And I will add some hill training on the weekend for now

NO plan, just gonna follow how my body feels and gradually increase..


----------



## Devlin (Jun 8, 2006)

You are really enjoying it out there, aren't you.  How are the knees liking the hiking on those trails?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You are really enjoying it out there, aren't you.  How are the knees liking the hiking on those trails?


Walking on flatland is no problem... (Its all calf-work)

Its the steeps that aggravate them a little.

Let me take that further...
Steep inclines with a loaded pack.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2006)

*FRI 09JN061730

STRICT PRESS* 
95x3
115x3
135x3
155x3
175x0 - 

* PUSH PRESS*
135x1
155x2
190x1
205x1

* HNG PWR C&P*
135x3, 3
185x1
135x1

* UPRIGHTS*
95x8
115x8
135x8
*
LEG PRESS* (techno)
140x15
180x14
200x15

1/2 reps...
300x10
400x12


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2006)

*10JN060900

LATL RAISE*
10x15
25x8, 8, 8

*HNG PWR C&P*
135x1
155x1
175x1
195x1

*CLEAN*
65x1, 1, 1, 1
95x1, 1
135x1
*
SNATCH*
65x1 - not happening - too much (Monday?)

*DB CHST PRS*
60x10
70x8
80x8


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 10, 2006)

Are you on a progressive deloading phase lately?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Are you on a progressive deloading phase lately?



If that means, have I been mastubating more often?.... Then, YES! -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2006)

Here is the one 1st pic I took at the trailhead of
Brins Mesa in Sedona over the memorial weekend

I left the flashmem at home and one pic topped out the
cameras internal mem


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2006)

*11JN061050

HIKING*

Ran the Corona De Loma trail @ South mountain
from the trailhead at Warpaint to the first
overlook...

2.8 miles, one-way to the top... (where I stppped)
Total elevation increase 960ft...
About 01:45hr up and 00:42min down

I taped my feet to try and avoid blistering
as this is sort of an aggressive climb toward the peak...

This was a bad idea...  I now have what feels like bruising
under my arches, I think caused by the thickness of the tape
 - 

Oh well, it was good training... I was burned 3/4 of the way up the steep
to the peak...  Had to stop and catch my breath several times... (good stuff)

Pack was probably about 50 lbs
It was heavy but my legs felt strong, just the feet were weak today...


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *11JN061050
> 
> HIKING*
> 
> ...





If you see a big hairy thing that walks on two legs and follows you through the forrest... that's me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> If you see a big hairy thing that walks on two legs and follows you through the forrest... that's me.



No forest on South Mountain...  Only Cacti  -  (uh-duh!)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 12, 2006)

No gym today - 

Took my bag w/me to work, but after walking
several miles in my dress shoes, my feet were burning
If I could train in slippers that would be nice -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't want to go to the gym -


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I don't want to go to the gym -




por que?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2006)

I just don't want to train anymore - 

I have zero motivation


----------



## Devlin (Jun 14, 2006)

Well if you weren't so damn far away I would offer to provide some motivation


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well if you weren't so damn far away I would offer to provide some motivation



Thank you honey -


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 14, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Thank you honey -




I can also give you some motivation.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2006)

I need a week or two more to adjust to my work schedule
and then I will be fine - 

Maybe I need another week off? -


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I just don't want to train anymore -
> 
> I have zero motivation




a) sounds like overtraining

b) change the focus of your training and train for somethig different


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 14, 2006)

How's this for motivation? Post both pictures in your room and get your ass back in the gym if you want lady #2

Man who does not train gets this





Man who trains gets this





Your choice


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> How's this for motivation? Post both pictures in your room and get your ass back in the gym if you want lady #2
> 
> Man who does not train gets this
> 
> ...



Bah, I choose masturbation - 

or any girl with single colored hair, preferably her natural color


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2006)

*14JN06160

HNG PWR C&P*
95x3
135x2
155x2
175x1
195x1

*HNG PWR C&J*
135x1, 1, 1
*
UPRIGHTS*
135x7, 7, 6.5 =  (ghey)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2006)

*THURS 15JN061540*

Baseball game = No Gym - 

D-Backs lost - 
Stadium was cool


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2006)

*FRI 16JN061945

STRICT PRESS* (behind)
65x10
85x10
105x10
*
HNG PWR C&P*
95x2
135x2
165x2
185x1
205x1, 1

*JERK* (rack)
185x2
205x2

*DB BENCH*
60x8
70x8
80x8
*
WIDE UPPER BACK ROW* (icarian)
150x8
170x8
200x8

BW PWO = 206.5

Chill in the hot spa!
Dip in the poole!
Steak Dinner!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 16, 2006)

After looking this girl over further...
I have decided that I would '_LET'_ her be my squeeze...
But we would have to get her some new shoes,
wash the crap off her face and hair,
and give her a makeover (hair - clothes)

she has the right stuff though (bod/workout) - 



This is all under the condition that she can handle
_"NOT"_ acting or looking like a stripper -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 17, 2006)

*SAT 17JN060945

HIKING*

Did Corona-De-Loma Trail again

Trail head to summit-1...

Different approach trail = 2.6 mile one way
Up = 54min... 15-20 faster than last week!
Down = 36min ...5 or so faster than last week!

New boot insoles were great! - No pain in my arches this time

Still some blistering, but the feet are getting tougher!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2006)

*SUN 18JN061045

CHINS*
BW x 7, 10, 9, 8
*
STRICT PRS*
65x12
85x8
115x8, 6 

*PRONE LEG CRL*
150x10
170x10
190x7.5 - 

*LEG PRS*
210x15
250x3 (stop)
2 Ghey!

*FRT SQT* (light)
45x5
65x5
95x5
135x5

*STD LEG CURL*
120x12
160x110
180x8

STRETCHING

Wow...

Been awhile since I did a whole series of leg stuff... - 
I think I got 'half wood' while stretching
I must be activating something -


----------



## Devlin (Jun 18, 2006)

> Wow...
> 
> Been awhile since I did a whole series of leg stuff... -
> I think I got 'half wood' while stretching
> I must be activating something -



And what were you thinking about when you were stretching


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> And what were you thinking about when you were stretching


_* Baseball! *_- 








I was thinking about stretching, of course.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2006)

*TUES 20JN061830

HNG PWR C&P*
95x5
135x2
165x2
185x2

*HNG PWR C&J*
135x2
185x1
205x1

*JERK*
135x2
185x1
205x1

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x3
95x2
135x1, 1, 1

*HNG PWR C&J*
135x1, 1, 1, 1


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2006)

*WED 21JN061830*

FLAT HIKE

3mi?

Time?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2006)

*THURS 22JN061640

CHINS*
BWx8, 8, 8

*DB BENCH*
60x10
85x8, 8

*NAUTILUS XPLOAD LAT*
270x12
360x8, 7.5

*HNG CLN PL*
135x10
185x6
225x5
275x3

*HNG SN PL*
135x6 - 
I am ready to pull a trap right here -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2006)

*FRI 23JN061520

70 DEG INCL SMITH PRS*
50x12
90x10
110x10
130x8
150x8

*WIDE UPPR BK RW*
150x10
180x10
200x10
*
STRICT PRS* (behind)
95x12
115x7, 6
wow, ran out of stamina fast here - 

*PUSH PRS*
135x2
185x2

*RV PEC DEC*
100x10
120x10
140x10


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2006)

*SAT 24JN060810

Piestewa
Peak* 

Hike

Bad day for Monkey - 
Got lost

I estimated about 850-900 FT of total climb and descent
over 5-ish miles

This hike was bad...

I took a wrong turn right at the start of the trail
(I was following a chick jogging in shorts) 

ended up on the north side of the mountain
on some seldom used trails
I did one leg of the trip on a mountain bike trail
that was fairly well groomed

But most of it was up in the rocks going up and down
through some nasty washes

A lot of gravel and loose fist sized rocks makes for slow
ankle turning progress

Now however I know the lay of the trails
and will summit the peak in a surge
of serious power and anger next week -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 1, 2006)

Well after a week of slacking and itching my butt...

I decided to shoot for Squaw Peak again

Knowing fully where I was going this time...

I set out at a brave 10:00 hours (heat of the day)...
...(stupid)

I ran about 5.3 total miles thru a brutal, BRUTAL! trail hike.

This was the toughest training hike I have attempted so far.
The beginning was easy, but the sun really came out on me as I
approached the summit of the mountain...

I put in granny gear as I slugged up the trail which becomes a
crawl through jagged stone after stair stepping for about a mile and a half
I marked this portion "hell" on the map, the rocks were so hot and jagged,
it burned the one time I tried to stop, sit, and rest.

After decending from the summit, I stopped and rested where I extracted
a trioplex bar from my pack and consumed it as I walked the switchbacks
on the west side of the summit ridge (marked "trioplex").

skimming the west ridge on the way back to my car
was sheer hell I was over heating, and I had to stop and rest
under some scrub brush to avoid the sun for five minutes
(I began to fear heatstroke at this point)
(marked "rest area")

This has been the only hike where my body failed before my feet
On the final ridge decent back to the car my quads were cramping
soooo bad, every step.  I was wondering if I was going to make it.

This was a dangerous day, I really believe I was close to heatstroke or
something.  Temps in the sun are around 112-116...

Good stuff


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright, Alright...  I'll go to the gym - 

*
TUES 04JL061515

UPRIGHTS* (smith)
20x15, 15
40x12, 12

*HNG SN PL* (smith)
95x12, 12

(Quads still sore from Saturday!?!)

*HNG PWR C&P*
95x3, 2c+5p
135x2c+5p
165x2
185x1, 1
205x1, 1
135x2, 2

*HNG PWR SN*
95x3
115x3
135x2

*JERK* (rack)
135x1, 2
185x2

Not too shabby after not doing shit for almost two weeks
usually I have to refind my balance and everything


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 4, 2006)

No offense, but are you on a long deloading phase?  Because your strength is looking low.............


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 4, 2006)

My strength is low because I have no strength

I just don't think I care anymore -


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 4, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> My strength is low because I have no strength
> 
> I just don't think I care anymore -





There, there.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 5, 2006)

*WED 05JL061630*

Cardio Hike
Camelback Mountain
Details to come

1.3 miles one way 2.6 total
1.5 hours total (roughly)
1265ft total elevation


----------



## joycough (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks pretty good overall. My wife and I love to hike too. Good on ya.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 8, 2006)

*WED 05JL061630*

Cardio Hike
Camelback Mountain





1.3 miles one way 2.6 total
1.5 hours total (roughly)
1265ft total elevation


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 8, 2006)

more pics


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 8, 2006)

*FRI 07JL061610

HS DCLN PRS MACHN*
50x12
70x12
80x12

*STRICT PRS*
65x12
85x10
95x10
135x8

*PUSH PRS*
135x2
165-1C+2
185-1C+2
205x1
225x1
1st time 225 since surgery?? IDK?
*
HNG PWR C&J*
135x2
*
WIDE UPPER ROW* (icarian)
150x10
170x10
200x8

DONE! - 

Oh...

*STRETCHING*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 8, 2006)

*SAT 08JL060630*

HIKING

Piestewa Peak East Side






This trip is short
1.4 Miles one way, 2.8 total
1168ft Total elevation
about 1.5 hours total
W/50lb pack

I was a bit tired from my midweek hike, so decided to try the short side

This was almost easy - 

Two things I need...

A thermometer, and a stopwatch...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 10, 2006)

*SUN 09JL061045

SETD MLTY*
65x15
95x12
115x12
*
HNG PWR C&P*
135x1+2
165x1+2
1851+2
205x1, 1

*HNG PWR C&J*
135x3
185x2, 2
155x2, 2
*
UPRIGHTS*
65x15
95x12
135x8
*
SETD REAR/SIDE DB RAISE*
17.5x12, 12, 12, 12, 12

OUT!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 10, 2006)

*MON 10JL061610

DB BENCH*
60x15
70x12
80x8
90x8 - (like Butter) -  (I may try 100's again)

*SETD REAR/SIDE DB RAISE*
17.5x15
20x15
25x10
*
HNG PWR SN*
85x8, 6, 5
115x2, 2
135x2, 2

*SNATCH*
45x2

*REV PEC DEC*
100x10
110x10
120x10
140x8
160x6

*PRONE LG CRL*
130x10
150x10
170x10 - (takin it easy 2day) -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2006)

*11JL061550
*
Hike

Camelback Mountain





1.3mi, 2.6 total

47min up
31min dwn

110-112 degrees today made the going slow -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 12, 2006)

*WED 12JL061645

WIDE UPPER BACK ROW* (icarian)
150x12
180x12
200x8
*
NAUTILUS XPLOAD LAT*
180x15
270x12
360x5.5 - 
270x12
*
SMITH UPRIGHTS*
50x10, 10, 10, 10

*STRICT PRESS*
65x10
85x10
105x10
125x10
*
REV PEC DEC*
100x12, 12, 12

OUT!

BW PWO = 205.3


----------



## Devlin (Jul 13, 2006)

Looking good in here.  Lots of workouts being post again  How is the body feeling overall?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 13, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Looking good in here.  Lots of workouts being post again  How is the body feeling overall?



Hiking gives me more energy!
(sunshine power)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 13, 2006)

*THURS 13JL061640*

HIKING

SOUTH MOUNTAIN
Telegraph Pass & National Trail
Total elevation 1060ft
3.15ish miles one-way, 6.3 total
42min up
28min down






I knew this was a more gradual climb than the stuff I have been up to lately

I wore sturdy running shoes as I expected more trail and less rock...
... I was right...

With not a lot of tricky spots or sharp rocks to turn or scrape ankles,
going is much faster, and I didn't need my heavy yet supportive boots

I ran several portions of the trail on the way down
and scrambled a few on the way up...

Killer workout, temps were 116-117degrees
went through at least 2 liters of water

Rock On!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jul 13, 2006)

One of these days I'll finally sack it up and join you on a hiking trip monkey shit. One of these days.

For now, when I'm not sleeping in (a precious commodity these days), I'm nursing a dumb quasi-injury.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey Monkey, wanna hike with me over Brokeback Mountain?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hey Monkey, wanna hike with me over Brokeback Mountain?



No, youre too heavy - 


*14JL061500*

No GYM... Need Rest...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 14, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> One of these days I'll finally sack it up and join you on a hiking trip monkey shit. One of these days.
> 
> For now, when I'm not sleeping in (a precious commodity these days), I'm nursing a dumb quasi-injury.


You Suck!

If I can get Foreman to come with me one of these days...

... Then, youre in trouble!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hey Monkey, wanna hike with me over Brokeback Mountain?



Monkey's already provided you with detailed maps marking the trails he hikes, when are you going to take your tranquilizer gun, and have your way with him?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Monkey's already provided you with detailed maps marking the trails he hikes, when are you going to take your tranquilizer gun, and have your way with him?


He would have to catch me in the mountains (which he cant)

Then he would have to surprise me (which he cant)

Then even if he was able to snipe me, he would have to get to me before
I passed out from the tranq and returned fire (which will render him dead)

Period... End of BigDyl -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 15, 2006)

*15JL060600*

HIKING

Piestewa Mountain
Summit Trail
1.3ish miles ony way...  2.6 total
50lb pack

Didn't record time today, as I hazed Foreman up the trail with me
Temps were probably around 95-100 this morning









Good workout!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 15, 2006)

Couple pics from today - 

1. Part of the Summit Trail
2. ForemanRules, back on top


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 16, 2006)

*16JL061145

MLTY PRS*
45x15
65x12, 12

*HNG PWR C&P*
135x4
165x5
185x2
205x2
225x -   (grip was weak today, didn't chance missing the lift)
205x1


*HNG PWR SN*
45x2, 2
65x1

*SNATCH*
65x2, 2
85x3
95x2

*CLEAN*
95x3


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 17, 2006)

*MON 17JL061620

CHST PRS* (lifefitness)
100x12
130x12
160x12
190x12
*
NAUTILUS XPLOAD LAT*
180x16
230x15
270x12
320x8 - *

STRICT PRS* (lite)
95x3 -  - shoulder joint tired, pick something else
*
SMITH BB-ROW + SHRUG*
95x10
135x10, 10, 10
Did first reps here as a clean pull, but I didn't want to activate the legs...
...so shrugs
*
SIDE/REAR CBL SHLDR RAISE* (x-trainer)
20x12
25x12, 12, 9 ---> 20x5


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 18, 2006)

*TUES 18JL061530

HIKING*

CAMELBACK MOUNTAIN
ECHO CANYON TRAIL

NOT TIMED TODAY!

It was skeletons-bleached-"DEATH"-hot on the trail today...

I really had to slow down and chug hard to summit...
Lemme see...
Hmmm, only used about 3/4 litre of H20

But I chugged a gatorade before (which I almost puked up)
and one after...

Seriously, even the HS athletes who usually bury me
on this trail were sucking wind and resting...

BAD DAY


----------



## Devlin (Jul 18, 2006)

What were you thinking hiking in weather like that   Atleast you did the gatorade beofre and after along with water.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 18, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> What were you thinking hiking in weather like that   Atleast you did the gatorade beofre and after along with water.


I walked a buttload at work today, and my body is
generally tired and sore from all the activity of the past week...

But I am a trainwreck now -


----------



## Devlin (Jul 18, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I walked a buttload at work today, and my body is
> generally tired and sore from all the activity of the past week...
> 
> But I am a trainwreck now -




Aww poor thing.  I would offer a massage, but it would take me too long to get there.  Plus it too damn hot out there


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 19, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Aww poor thing.  I would offer a massage, but it would take me too long to get there.  Plus it too damn hot out there





Your abs are looking good from the avatar...

Hows the Butt? -


----------



## Devlin (Jul 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Your abs are looking good from the avatar...
> 
> Hows the Butt? -



Thanks.

It a little smaller than it was, but then I felt like I sweated it all off today.  Life is soo much fun when one is wearing navy blue coveralls in the sun with a 100 degree heat index.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 19, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> It a little smaller than it was, but then I felt like I sweated it all off today.  Life is soo much fun when one is wearing navy blue coveralls in the sun with a 100 degree heat index.



Do it everyday...

But, I wear Jeans -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 20, 2006)

*THURS 20JL061610

HIKING* 

South Mountain
Telegraph Pass Trail (only)

1.4mi one-way
2.8mi total

21min UP
12min DN
33min TOTL

Ran the entire decent except for a few rocky sections
and the last 1/3 mile (which is concrete)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 22, 2006)

*FRI 21JL061600

STR PRS*
65x12
95x5, 5

*HNG PWR C&P*
135x5
165x3
185x2, 2, 2, 1

*HNG PWR C&J* (form)
135x1, 1, 1, 1

*HNG PWR SN*
65x5
95x3
135x1 - Pulled trap a little, 1= all crooked and nasty looking  = DONE for 2day


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 22, 2006)

*22JL060640

HIKING*

PIESTEWA MOUNTAIN
Summit Trail (east)

1.5ish times

1st trip, 26min up

then I decided since I hadn't eaten breakfast at all,
or dinner the night before,
or slept much,
and was somewhat dehydrated because the
air-conditioning is broken again in my apartment,
and have a few toes that look like hamburger from blistering...

...that I wouldn't carry a pack today.

but after summiting so easily
I wanted more
 so I went half way down and back up for a little more fun - 
ABOUT 3.9 miles total


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 24, 2006)

*MON 24JL061615

SNATCH*
45x2
65x2
85x2
100x2 - Almost missed 2nd one 

*C&J*
95x1, 1, 1
135x1, 1
155x1, 1
175x1
195x1 "Clean" - Choked myself out on the way up, got dizzy, and missed the jerk

Knees trashed - 

Need GH!

These weights R GHEY!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 25, 2006)

*TUES 25JL061610

SMITH INCL PRS* (70deg)
95x12
135x12
165x10
185x8
205x6
225x6

*SMITH HNG SN PL*
135x3
185x5
225x3, 2
275x3, 2
315x2, 2

*HNG SN PL* (high pull)
95x3, 2 = TIRED!?!
Movement not explosive - 

*CHINS*
BWx8, 8, 8, 8

BW PWO = 203.7


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 26, 2006)

*WED 26JL061536

HIKING* 

CAMELBACK MOUNTAIN
ECHO CANYON TRAIL







1.2mi - one-way
2.4mi - total

37min up
33min dn


----------



## Luke95 (Jul 27, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *WED 26JL061536
> 
> HIKING*
> 
> ...




We  all know what people do at Brokeback mountain.....  what are you planning to do at Camelback mountain?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 27, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> We  all know what people do at Brokeback mountain.....  what are you planning to do at Camelback mountain?



Well, I was training for my next mission, which is probably going to be
returning to Michigan to freeway snipe you, as you zoom down I-94
in your little red car -


----------



## Luke95 (Jul 27, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well, I was training for my next mission, which is probably going to be
> returning to Michigan to freeway snipe you, as you zoom down I-94
> in your little red car -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 27, 2006)

*THURS 27JL061545*

*HS DCLN PRS*
50x12
60x12
70x12, 11

*DL?*
95x2, 2
135x2 -  (painish)

*CLEANS* (form and pain check)
95x3
135x2, 2
155x2*

SNATCH* (form and pain check)
45x4
65x3
85x1 - raw --> Done!
*
PHONE LEG CURL*
110x12
150x10, 10, 5 - 


Pain check results positive!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 28, 2006)

*FRI 28JL06*

Too many hours at work today...

No WO, onry rest


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 29, 2006)

*SAT 29JL060510

HIKING*

Piestewa Peak
Summit Trail

Heavy Pack

1.3mi one way
2.6mi total 
X2






I was chugging on this one, I pushed it pretty hard though...

I will be tired


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2006)

at least it wasn't to hot today.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 29, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> at least it wasn't to hot today.


Whatever sissy 

[Doesn't matter at 5 in the morning, in the dark]




Tuesday 3:30pm! -  ...


... Punk!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2006)

yea, you are so hardcore.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 29, 2006)

You don't earn four surgery's in five years by avoiding overtraining


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 30, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

>



I'll just wait a few more years...

... We'll see how smug you are then - 

------------------------------------------------------

You pissed me off, now Im going to lift today! -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 30, 2006)

*SUN 30JL061130

FRNT SQT*
65x3
95x3
135x3

*SNATCH*
45x2
65x3
85x3
95x3
115x2

*C&J*
135x2
155x2
175x2
185x2
205x1
*
HNG SN PL*
135x5
155x5
185x5
*
FRT SQT & PRS*
135x2
155x2
175x2
185x1

*PRONE LG CRL*
130x8
150x8
170x8
190x5.5 - ...  Done!



Great WO!

Didn't feel tremendously strong, but hit all lifts solid
and had decent stamina

also pulled through some heavier stuff W/O significant pain
(which is good)


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2006)

who are you?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 30, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> who are you?


Who are you?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey you


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 30, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hey you









 - 


Hey...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2006)

lol...WTF?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 1, 2006)

*TUES 02AU061600

DB BENCH*
50x10
60x10
70x10
80x10

*SETD DB LATL RAISE*
17.5x12, 12
20x12, 12
*
CHINS*
BWx5, 6, 8, 6 -  WTH?

*SMITH UPRIGHTS*
95x10, 10, 10

*SETD WIDE ROW* (icarian)
180x8, 8, 8


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 1, 2006)

You can tell me to mind my own business if you want, but out of curiousity, what do you do for a living? I just notice that you seem to have a lot of time to go hiking. Maybe you just have flexible hours or something.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> You can tell me to mind my own business if you want, but out of curiousity, what do you do for a living? I just notice that you seem to have a lot of time to go hiking. Maybe you just have flexible hours or something.



a male prostitue of course.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> a male prostitue of course.


 

How about you P? Getting your business started? Getting new clients to train?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> How about you P? Getting your business started? Getting new clients to train?




start next week.  I am picking up some clients from a guy that is leaving to go work on his doctorate so that is nice.  other then that i gotta get my own business going.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 1, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> start next week.  I am picking up some clients from a guy that is leaving to go work on his doctorate so that is nice.  other then that i gotta get my own business going.


Sounds good.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 1, 2006)

So what you gonna be doing P?

Or should I just mind my own fucking business.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> So what you gonna be doing P?
> 
> Or should I just mind my own fucking business.




training people same thing I always do.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> So what you gonna be doing P?
> 
> Or should I just mind my own fucking business.



*The same thing I do everyday...*

*...Try and take over the world!*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> You can tell me to mind my own business if you want, but out of curiousity, what do you do for a living? I just notice that you seem to have a lot of time to go hiking. Maybe you just have flexible hours or something.



My hours are usually 6-3
Currently I work as an Engineering Test Research Hardware Allocations Liaison
(of sorts)



And how do you have time to work out enough to have those sexy abs-
I keep seeing, if you are so busy with getting edjeecated and stuff? -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> My hours are usually 6-3
> Currently I work as an Engineering Test Research Hardware Allocations Liaison
> :



That sounds important


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That sounds important


We'll see!? 

10 Hours non-stop today...

No Hike...  No workout

(my neck hurts)


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> My hours are usually 6-3
> Currently I work as an Engineering Test Research Hardware Allocations Liaison
> (of sorts)
> 
> ...


6-3 huh? Pretty good hours. Err....I recently quit my job. I plan on taking 3 online courses starting mid-August, which means that I can bump up my PsyD applications to Spring 2007. I'm actually aiming for a Phoenix campus. As far as my abs,  , they don't look like that anymore. But alas, gotta work for them again.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> 6-3 huh? Pretty good hours. Err....I recently quit my job. I plan on taking 3 online courses starting mid-August, which means that I can bump up my PsyD applications to Spring 2007. I'm actually aiming for a Phoenix campus. As far as my abs,  , they don't look like that anymore. But alas, gotta work for them again.



P-hoe-nix!?!?!?
You gonna be down with the clown, here around town!? - :bounce:


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> P-hoe-nix!?!?!?
> You gonna be down with the clown, here around town!? - :bounce:


The Phoenix campus is the only one I've found with an emphasis in sports. The other programs I've looked into have Clinical PsyD programs, with an emphasis in Health. I love Phoenix/Tempe. Plus, I have a friend in Peoria. The only drawback would be the awful heat in AZ...... er oh ya, and that thing called getting accepted by the school lol.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> The Phoenix campus is the only one I've found with an emphasis in sports. The other programs I've looked into have Clinical PsyD programs, with an emphasis in Health. I love Phoenix/Tempe. Plus, I have a friend in Peoria. The only drawback would be the awful heat in AZ...... er oh ya, and that thing called getting accepted by the school lol.



And the smell from Pat & Ivonne's Apartment...

(P's Feet...  They don't call him "FUNK" for nothing) LOL


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 3, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> And the smell from Pat & Ivonne's Apartment...
> 
> (P's Feet...  They don't call him "FUNK" for nothing) LOL


 I'll have to verify that with PreMier. He roomed with Pat when I met them at the Olympia one year.

Well enrolled in two courses online via Maricopa Community College, Rio Salgado. Trying to enroll in another online class via the Mesa campus. But, I got an email from my Phoenix advisor. She says that once I get a transcript of a community college I went to back when I was a junior in high school, that she could set up an interview.   I guess I could be conditionally accepted for Spring 2007, while still taking those prerequesites in the Fall.....That chick better not be lying to me and getting my hopes up.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2006)

that is so not true!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is so not true!





Why would she lie about her transcripts??


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 3, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is so not true!


Just have Ivy pop in here to confirm then.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2006)

*THURS 03AU061530

LIGHT HIKE*

SOUTH MOUNTAIN
Telegraph Pass Trail






Down & Dirty, Quick and easy
DONE

(I think I'm getting lazy)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 4, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> _Hey, I want to look at cars...
> When do you want to shop?
> I spent $72 at the pump again this morning -  _





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Anytime after 1pm M-Th, or anytime on the weekend.





			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Alright, I want to look at Hondas...





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sounds good





			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Saturday? after our hike?





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What!?!?...  My knee feels 80% healed so _NO WAY_ I'm about to fuck it up again with another brutal hike.





			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Brutal???
> It was a piece of cake -





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> - It still hurts......when you turn 50 like me you will see what I'm talking about.





			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 5, 2006)

SAT 05AU060640

HIKE

Piestewa Peak
Summit Trail

Extended Pack, Boots


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 6, 2006)

*SUN 06AU061300

FRT SQ*
45x3
65x2, 2
95x2

*SNATCH*
65x2
85x2
95x2, 2
115x2
*
C&J*
135x2
155x1
165x2
185x1 = pulls are slow, catches poor (missing FWD snap from hips?)
*
FRTSQT & PRS*
135x2
165x2
185x1 - all poor, form lacking
*
PUSH PRESS*
205x1, 1 -  - way easy; but $H!TTY looking,

JERK (rack)
135x1 $h!tty lookin as well - 
*
SETD LG CRL* (techno)
130x0 - machine was F'd up!  (Complained to MGT)
I give up... DONE!

I was not feeling the love this week...
I blame eating lunch in the cafeteria at work -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2006)

how was the hike?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 6, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how was the hike?


totally mellow, dude -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 7, 2006)

*MON 07AU061600

CHINS* (slow) 3/1/3
BWx6, 6, 5, 4 - wow tough!?

*SNATCH GRIP BB SHRUG* W/TOES
135x6
165x6 - Zowie! Yoinked trap (mid back) - 
185x6, 6

*DB LATL RAISE*
15x15
17.5x15
20x13, 12

*REV PEC DEC*
100x12, 12
120x8, 8

DONE! - 


I was running errands and decided to stop by Jodi's gym
and pop in to say HI! -


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *MON 07AU061600
> 
> CHINS* (slow) 3/1/3
> BWx6, 6, 5, 4 - wow tough!?
> ...


My little trap pull has turned into a painful tentacled softball growing out of my back during the night- 

I'm going to try to invert for a few min before work -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2006)

gravity boots?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> gravity boots?



No, I have a table at home -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 8, 2006)

*TUES 08AU081555

HIKE*

Camelback Mountain
Echo Canyon Trail

Boots, 100oz Waterpack - (which I forgot, and left in my car during the day, so the water was warm)


42min up
33min dwn

Hot today... Clouds threatened rain 1/2 way up, then opened up
to reveal a blazing sun, which beat me like a disobediant BigDyl


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> No, I have a table at home -




how does it feel?

I have gravity boots.  they are pretty cool.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 8, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how does it feel?
> 
> I have gravity boots.  they are pretty cool.


Its good!...  Unlike boots, the level of inversion is adustable
(although, I think maybe more advanced stuff can be done w/boots)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2006)

*THURS09AU061630*

Warmup = Rotators and free squatting + leg stretching
*
PUSH PRESS*
65x5
95x5
135x5
165x4
185x3
205x2
225x1, 0 - 
*
JERK* (rack)
135x2
165x2
185x2
205x2
225x0- didn't even attempt it, bar felt heavy and I pussed out
*
PWR CLEAN *(off the stops (mid-thigh)
135x2, 2
*
PWR SNATCH* (same)
65x3, 3

* SNATCH*
55x2
65x2
85x2, 2, 2
65x1 (w/1count in the hole + 1 OHS w/1count in the hole), 1(same), 1(same)

* PRONE LG CRL*
130x10
150x10
170x7 - 
150x8
^^ These need work

Felt OK in gym, knees little raw and tired after mountain climb yesterday
and I just realized I should be reversing my training days...
I have only rested one day or had two days off from leg involved motions
But today was light(technique) stuff, now I have 3 days before heavy stuff

I need to reverse that or something - 

[Funk?]


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

how can that be light technique work if you missed 225 twice (once on the push press and once on the power jerk)?

you are always trying to push limits instead of making steady increases and your exercise selection is ass backwards.  Do skill exercises first....snatch.  then power work....jerk...then strenght work...push press.

it is always the same thing.  you do the same exercises, push them until you bomb out and wonder why progress is never made or why your knees hurt.

you need more structure, steady increases and a more balanced routine as far as your knee is concerned.

what do your warm ups look like?

also, you need to set up your week around your hikes better.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how can that be light technique work if you missed 225 twice (once on the push press and once on the power jerk)?
> light on the full ROM stuff
> 
> you are always trying to push limits instead of making steady increases and your exercise selection is ass backwards.  Do skill exercises first....snatch.  then power work....jerk...then strenght work...push press.
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>




as far as setting up the week around the hikes.

you hike on thus. and sat.  given the situation with the knees, I would limit "real" leg training to once a week since you are doing all that hiking and train upper twice a week.

maybe like this:

sun- upper
mon- lower
tues- off
wed- upper
thurs- hike
fri- off
sat- hike


warm ups need to be better.  foam roll, stretch tight areas, get out and do dynamic warm ups.  focus on trying to move in more then just the sagital plane to help increase multidirectional strength and proprioception (sense of awarness) in the damaged knee joints.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> as far as setting up the week around the hikes.
> 
> you hike on thus. and sat.  given the situation with the knees, I would limit "real" leg training to once a week since you are doing all that hiking and train upper twice a week.
> 
> ...



?? ??


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2006)

you hike on tues too??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 10, 2006)

*THURS 10AU061535

HIKE* 

SOUTH MOUNTAIN
TELEGRAPH PASS TRAIL, NATIONAL TRAIL

35min UP
25min DN
about 2.2miles one way, 4.4 total / elevation 790ft
Shoes, waterpack






OH!...  Almost forgot...
I was swarmed by a big horsefly or something (sucker bit me right on the forehead)

Then on the way down I was Buzzed by a falcon (I think, from the coloring)
(He was moving pretty fast)
WHOOOOOSH! like a foot or two from my head

And, during the hike and the ride home I consumed 60oz of Gatorade -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 10, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you hike on tues too??


I try to get in three days...

Sometimes I feel blown out, so I only do two - 

--------------------------------------------------------------

Our facility at work is over a half mile long from end to end
and if I have to walk that 3 times round trip,
in the afternoon,
in jeans
(which I have)

It makes me just want to go home and shower at the end of the day -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2006)

*FRI 11AU061600*

According to Pfunk..

I don't have to workout today - 












So have instead decided to go out and eat a huge dinner later...
(something good) -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 12, 2006)

*SAT 12AU060830

HIKE*

SQUAW PEAK (piestewa)
Summit Trail

45min UP
36min DWN

Boots, extended (heavy) pack, hat






Totally tore up today...

I knew this was going to suck, as I felt tired just driving to the trailhead
going was slow, but not weak, I think I gave a good HR=185 effort
only mustered a single trip though (tough week)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 13, 2006)

*SUN 13AU061430*

STRETCH, WARMUP

I feel tired today, like yesterday, just dont feel like I have the torque

*FRT SQT*
65x2
95x2
135x2 
quick solid execution

*SNATCH*
65x2
85x2
some kid started talking to me here and messed up my whole mindset
95x2
115x1

*C&J*
115x2
135x1
165x1
185x1
190x1
ran out of juice and my knees were starting to flare...
so, done

Same as the hike yesterday I felt blown out
I didn't want to push the session into pain

I felt this would happen

(Upper only tomorrow)


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *SAT 12AU060830
> 
> HIKE*
> 
> ...




Have fun hiking.  Watch out for this thing:

http://www.anomalies-unlimited.com/Odd Pics 2/Grizzly.html


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Have fun hiking.  Watch out for this thing:
> 
> http://www.anomalies-unlimited.com/Odd%20Pics%202/Grizzly.html








\

He is furry and warm like a woomans virzheen


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 14, 2006)

- Too Much work... No WO


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 15, 2006)

*TUES 15AU081459

HIKE*

Camelback Mountain
Echo Canyon Trail

Boots, 70oz Waterpack

41min up
31min dwn

Knees complained a little on the way down
still made good time... was about 101 F at the mountain


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 16, 2006)

*WED 16AU061610

CHINS*
BWx8, 8, 8

*DB BENCH*
55x10
65x10
85x10
95x7 -  shakey, needs practice, control

*WIDE SETD LAT PULL* (icarian)
150x10
180x10
200x10
*
HNG SN PL* (smith) dangit
135x10
185x10
225x8
275x6
*
SETD DB LATL RAISE* (strict)
17.5x12, 12
20x12
25x13
*
HNG PWR CLN*
135x1 -  - wow tired, guess thats good

40min done!

------------------------------
I think I might start doing some GHEY compound standard exercises
I feel weak on a lot of the BB stuff


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 17, 2006)

*THURS 18AU061410

STDG MLTY* (behind) 2/1/3
65x12
25x10
95x10
115x8
135x3.5 -   
*
PUSH PRS* (easy on the hip) 0/1/1
135x2
155x2
175x2
185x2

*NAUTILUS XPLOAD LAT  *1/1/2
180x15
270x12
360x9 - can do better

*CBL LATL RAISE* (crosstrainer) 2/1/2
20x15
25x12
30x10 ---> 15x9 (lol, the 15 was hard)

*SNATCH GRP SHRUG* w/toes  2/1/2
135x10, 10, 10, 10

DONE-ish

need cardio I suppose 

Felt good just to go in and pump it up a bit


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 18, 2006)

EF said:


> *
> Greetings from Changsha...
> I don't know if you're still into monkies, but this furry critter is on Chinese TV a lot.
> He lives with some monks and has super powers.*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2006)

*SAT 19AU060830

HIKE*

SQUAW PEAK (piestewa)
Summit Trail

44min UP
31min DWN

Boots, extended (heavy) pack, hat


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 20, 2006)

*SUN 20AU061115

FRNT SQT*
45x4
65x3
100x3
140x2

*OHS*
65x3
85x3 = shakey, shoulder instability - 
*
SNATCH*
65x2
85x2
95x2
115x2
135x0 = psych out, too much adrenaline

*C&J*
135x2
165x2
485x1
205x1 - this was pounded like nothing
225x0 - wussed out, that imminent knee pain psych out - 
after the ease of 205 I should have clobbered this

*
FRT SQT*
135x2
185x1
225x0 - pain again, psych out

What a wuss I am today, I want to attempt bigger weights
but, I need the ability to bail out


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 22, 2006)

*TUES 22AU061645

STRICT PRESS*
65x12
95x10
135x8
155x3, 3*

SETD WIDE ROW* (icarian)
160x10
180x10
200x10
*
SETD DB LATL RAISE*
15x13, 13
20x12, 12

"F" This...

On top of my physical training slump,
I think I am now going into a mental slump

Not being able to train to improve, SUX


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2006)

*THURS 24AU061530

HIKE* 

South Mountain
Did Corona-De-Loma Trail again

2.6 mile one way, 5.2 total






This trail was awesome!!!!!!

I haven't been up there for over a month... So...
The recent monsoon activity has washed the beaten path away.
Jagged rocks exposed on the steeps, Almost all trace of activity gone.

Lots of new greenery on the mountain, flowers, huge bushes,
tiny tomato plants, big green caterpillars, lizards...

Absolutly Beautiful!!!

I bought a new pair of trail runners, they worked well, very stable,
and good traction, not like my old city runners...

I think I am going to stop full range olympic lifts again... Just do power
motions, and see if that doesn't free up a little knee abuse for running...
We'll see


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 25, 2006)

*FRI 25AU061545

STRETCHING

HNG PWR SN* 
95x5, 5
115x3, 3
135x2, 2, 2

* HNG PWR C&P*
135x2, 2
155x2, 2
175x2, 2
190x2, 2
*
SETD DB LATL  RAISE  2/1/2*
15x15, 15
25x10, 10

  

am i still alive?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 26, 2006)

*SAT 26AU060810

CARDIO HIKE* - 

SQUAW PEAK (piestewa)
Summit Trail

trail shoes, camelbak (cardiolight)

35min UP, 1.3mi
19min DN, 1.3mi
54min TTl, 2.6mi







This is a pretty steep and rocky trail so it was tough to open up and run
but I ran as much of the trail as I could, up, and as was safe, down

Also still breaking in the new shoes, not entirely used to what they are capable of!?!?!

Flying for me without the pack - :bounce:
(also this was not as hard on my knees with a heavy load) Nice Break


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 27, 2006)

*SUN 27AU061040*
*
WARMUP*
LG PRS, SHLDR ROTATIONS

*PUSH PRESS*
135x3, 5
155x3
175x2
190x2
210x2
225x0, 1 - 
*
HNG PWR SN*
95x2
115x2
135x2, 2
155x0 = grip, sweat

*HNG PWR C & PWR J*
135x5, 5
155x3, 3
135x3, 3
*
PRONE LEG CURL*
150x8
170x8
190x7 - wow, weak

*Tried FRT SQT W/bar*
PAIN, 1st Rep = DONE, NOPE - 
*
SETD LG CURL*
100x darn machine was broken = DONE-DONE

LONG STRETCHING SESSION


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 28, 2006)

No Workouts this week

TIME OFF - 

I will do some walking though...
Not mountain hiking, just a walk in the neighborhood


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 3, 2006)

*SUN 03SE060705*

HIKE

Humphreys Peak

Elevation: 3,343 up
Boots, Camelbak, Thermal Pants & Shirt






I don't have a good TOPO map of Humphreys...

The trail was tough 12,633ft total elevation...
Rained last night, lower forest trail was slick with mud...
switchbacks thru the woods were cake...
Trail got tough coming out of the treeline,
lots of loose volcanic rock and gravel (like hiking in wet sand)

At about 11,000 feet the altitude grabbed me hard,
(I jumped up a few tricky rock sections and nearly passed out once)

I had to re-pace my ascent, out of the trees, the tundra was cold and
windy (about 35 degrees).
I chugged it out to past four false peaks to the summit
sat for about 18 min let my heartrate fall, ate a trioplex bar...

Everyone I spoke to, said they had altitude sickness after climbing...
I decided to spend the night up at the base of the trail which gave me
like 12 hours of exposure to elevation over 8,000ft...
I didn't get sick

Mornings like this are Magic!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 3, 2006)

More pics


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 3, 2006)

More pics pt2


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 3, 2006)

More pics pt3


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 4, 2006)

*MON 04SE051100

STNG MLTY PRS* (behind)
65x15
85x12
105x10, 7

*NAUTILUS XPLOAD LAT*
180x15
270x12, 12, 12

*DB BENCH*
50x12
60x12, 12, 12

*ASSISTED PULLUP*
#8x10, 10, 10, 10

Really sore today...  Everything, joints, bones, muscles
Gassed after every set!?!?!
Back extremely knotted

Soak in hot tub, hour long sport massage - 

Being out of breath after every set has something to do with altitude sickness
or some sort of oxygen deprivation - 

I'm going to look this up


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 4, 2006)

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/cgi/content/full/286/1/E20

http://www.footprintstours.com/home/Hiking_at_altitude.htm


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 4, 2006)

*Hypoxia (medical)*


                                                  Jump to: navigation, search
_For other uses of the term "hypoxia", see hypoxia (disambiguation)._ *Hypoxia* is a pathological condition in which the body as a whole (*generalised hypoxia*) or region of the body (*tissue hypoxia*) is deprived of adequate oxygen supply. Low oxygen content in the blood is referred to as *hypoxaemia*. Hypoxia in which there is complete deprivation of oxygen supply is referred to as *anoxia*.
 Generalised hypoxia occurs in normal people when they ascend to high altitude, where it causes altitude sickness, and the potentially fatal complications of altitude sickness, high altitude pulmonary oedema (HAPE) and high altitude cerebral oedema (HACE). Hypoxia also occurs in healthy individuals when breathing mixtures of gases with a low oxygen content, for example while diving underwater, especially with closed-circuit rebreather systems that control the amount of oxygen in the air breathed in. Altitude training uses mild hypoxia to increase the concentration of red blood cells in the body for increased athletic performance.
*Contents*

  [hide]
1 Symptoms
2 Causes of tissue hypoxia
3 Pathophysiology
4 See also
5 Footnotes
// 
 [edit]

*Symptoms*

 Symptoms of generalized hypoxia depend on its severity and speed of onset. In the case of altitude sickness, where hypoxia develops gradually, the symptoms include headaches, fatigue, shortness of breath, and nausea. In severe hypoxia, or hypoxia of very rapid onset, seizures, coma and death occur. Severe hypoxia induces a blue discolouration of the skin, called cyanosis (haemoglobin is blue when it is not bound to oxygen (deoxyhaemoglobin), as opposed to the rich red colour that it has when bound to oxygen (oxyhaemoglobin)).
 [edit]

*Causes of tissue hypoxia*
Hypoxic hypoxia when there is an inadequate supply of oxygen. The term "hypoxic hypoxia" refers to the fact that hypoxia occurs as a consequence of low partial pressure of oxygen in arterial blood, in contrast to the other causes of hypoxia listed below, in which the partial pressure of oxygen in arterial blood is normal. Hypoxic hypoxia may be due to:
Low partial pressure of atmospheric oxygen (e.g. at high altitude).[1]
Inadequate pulmonary ventilation (e.g. in chronic obstructive pulmonary disease or respiratory arrest).
Shunts in the pulmonary circulation or a right-to-left shunt in the heart. Shunts can be caused by collapsed alveoli that are still perfused or a block in ventilation to an area of the lung. Whatever the mechanism, blood meant for the pulmonary system is not ventilated and so no gas exchange occurs (the ventilation/perfusion ratio is zero). Normal anatomical shunt occurs in everyone, because of the thebesian vessels which empty into the left ventricle and the bronchial circulation which supplies the bronchi with oxygen.

Anemic hypoxia in which arterial oxygen pressure is normal, but total oxygen content of the blood is reduced.[2]
Hypemic Hypoxia when there is an inability of the blood to carry oxygen.
Carbon monoxide poisoning which inhibits the ability of haemoglobin to bind oxygen.
Methaemoglobinaemia in which an abnormal version of haemoglobin accumulates in the blood

Histotoxic hypoxia in which quantity of oxygen reaching the cells is normal, but the cells are unable to effectively use the oxygen.
Ischemic, or stagnant hypoxia in which there is a local restriction in the flow of otherwise well-oxygeneated blood. The oxygen supplied to the region of the body is then insufficient for its needs. Examples are cerebral ischemia, ischemic heart disease and Intrauterine hypoxia, which is an unchallenged cause of perinatal death.
[edit]

*Pathophysiology*

 After mixing with water vapour and expired CO2 in the lungs, oxygen diffuses down a pressure gradient to enter arterial blood around where its partial pressure is 100mmHg (13.3kPa).[1] Arterial blood flow delivers oxygen to the peripheral tissues, where it again diffuses down a pressure gradient into the cells and into their mitochondria. These bacterial like cytoplasmic structures strip hydrogen from fuels (glucose, fats and some amino acids) to burn with oxygen to form water. Released energy (originally from the sun and photosynthesis) is stored as ATP, to be later used for energy requiring metabolism. The fuel's carbon is oxidized to CO2, which diffuses down its partial pressure gradient out of the cells into venous blood to finally be exhaled by the lungs. Experimentally, oxygen diffusion becomes rate limiting (and lethal) when arterial oxygen partial pressure falls to 40mmHg or below.
*If oxygen delivery to cells is insufficient for the demand (hyoxia), hydrogen will be shifted to pyruvic acid converting it to lactic acid. This temporary measure (anaerobic metabolism) allows small amounts of energy to be produced. Lactic acid build up in tissues and blood is a sign of inadequate mitochondrial oxygenation, which may be due to hypoxemia, poor blood flow (e.g. shock) or a combination of both.*[3] If severe or prolonged it could lead to cell death.


Excess lactic acid would explain the soreness and the huge number of
knots in my muscles


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 6, 2006)

*WED 0906061545*

*INCL DB PRS *(wide)
50x15
60x15
70x12, 12

*YATES ROW*
135x15
155x12
175x12
195x12

*CLOSE GRIP *(lying/seated position)
95x12
115x12
135x12

*TBAR ROW *(wide)
90x12
135x12, 12

*HNG PWR C&P*
155x3, 3, 3
185x2

Man, my BB strength is pathetic...
I need to beef back up a bit I think


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 7, 2006)

*THURS 09/07/06 1600*

STRETCHING
WARMUP


*LYING LG CURL*
110x12
130x12
170x8

*FS*
65x3, 3

*OHS*
65x3, 3

*SNATCH*
65x2, 2, 2 (good)
95x1, (miss), (miss) = (bad)
65x2, 2
85x2, 2, 2

*FRT SQT*
95x5
135x4
155x4
175x4
195x3
225x0 (cramp in hammie as I unracked the bar ( Sunday's Hike?)
*
HNG PWR C & PWR J*
135x1, 1, 1, 1 (slow as heck) - 

*SETD LG CURL*
110x15
150x12
170x11
190x7 - 

GOOD stretching... Foam roller on traps and hams


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 9, 2006)

*SAT 09SE061030

Cardio*
20min Xtrainer @ Fatburn
*
STNDG MLTY*
65x15
85x15
95x10
115x8

*SNGL ARM DB LATL RAISE*
15x15L+15R ---> repeat ---> repeat ---> repeat
*
YATES ROW*
135x12
185x12
205x12
225x10 - Loads of back... less grip - 

*INCL BENCH* (wide, slow)
95x15, 15, 15


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

*SUN 10SE061000*

CARDIO

20min xtrainer @ HR150

Static AB (lwr) combo 20reps per till high burn

----------------------

GUN SHOW TODAY -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow! a week since I posted - 


*TUES 12SE061530*

18min cardio = xtrainer @ HR-150

*HNG PWR SN*
95x3
115x2
135x2, 2
155x1, miss (grip/sweat)
*
HNG PWR C&P*
155x2
185x2
205x2

*JERK* (rack)
165x2, 2

DARN!... I am all screwed up today, balance, energy, focus all SH#T - 

STATIC AB STRENGTH CIRCUIT THINGY - 

done... I took allergy meds as my face was itching off
I wonder if that messed me up -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 16, 2006)

*WED 13SE061530

CARDIO* Xtrainer - 20 @ HR-150
*
INCL BB BENCH* (wide, acceratory)
95x15, 15, 15
*
YATES ROW* (acceleratory)
135x12
165x10
185x10

*CLOSE GRIP* (acceleratory)
115x12
135x10, 10 - whew, this last one lost some snap

*PUSH PRESS*
135x5 - NO snap = done 
*
REV PEC DEC*
90x10
100x10
110x10
120x10
*
CYBEX AB CRUNCH*
40x12, 12, 12

DONE


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 16, 2006)

*THURS 14SE061430

CARDIO*

*25min Xtrainer @ 150 HR

ALT FEET LUNGE/JERK*
45x10, 10, 10

*OVERALL STRETCH*

*STATIC ABS*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 16, 2006)

*SAT 16SE061000

TREADMILL INTERVAL*
I ran the hill incline progarm and bumped the INCL for 35min
It varies from 3-6.5 MPH on the peaks at flat incl
then at the low speeds 3.5-4.5 I bumped the INCL from 10-15degr

Good little workout, but it was cake, I bumped the last two peak sprints
to 7.5 and 8.5 mph

60sec rest btwn all sets today
(more between exercises)

*HNG PWR CLN ---> PUSH PRESS*
135x5 ---> 5
165x4 ---> 4
185x3 ---> 3
205x2 ---> 2
I broke these apart into like a compound thing, just different

*
JERK* (speed) (jumprope between sets)
135x5
155x5
175x4
195x3
this was surprisingly cool, the roping really loosened me up and the jerks
were greasy smooth - "I LIKE"

*INCL DB BENCH*
60x12
70x12
80x12

*YATES ROW*
165x12
185x12
205x12
225x12

DONE!

Killer workout, I felt like an animal - 
(I wonder what thats about)


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice yates rows.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Nice yates rows.



My static grip strength is growing... My back can bury that weight
I just cant hold the bar

(this is the exercise I blew my hernia on in 04')


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

My friend sent me a wasting diet that she used to run to drop
weight before comp, I will have to adjust the protein portions
for male, as she is a 140lb female

*Subject:* the diet  from HELL
ok  here it is:Day 1  thru Day 3
Breakfast:  3oz flank steak - 1/2 cup plain oatmeal
Snack:  3oz chicken & green veggie
Lunch:  3oz chicken & baked potato
Dinner:  3oz chicken & green veggie

Day  4
Breakfast:  3oz flank steak - 1/2 cup oatmeal - 1/2 cantalope
Snack:  banana & non-fat yogurt
Lunch:  3oz chicken & green veggies
Snack:  baked potato
Dinner:  3oz chicken & green veggies & 1/2 cup frozen yogurt

Day  5
Breakfast:  3oz flank steak - 1/2 cup oatmeal - 1/2 cantalope
Snack:  banana & non-fat yogurt
Lunch:  3oz chicken & green veggies
Snack:  baked potato
 Dinner:  3oz chicken & green veggies​I think Im going to run this until the Olympia (2 weeks)
I am also going to run a colon cleanse, because I feel like
I'm accumulating waste... (no matter how much cardio or abs I run
my stomach always seems bloated, inside... not the standard outside fat)


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> My static grip strength is growing... My back can bury that weight
> I just cant hold the bar
> 
> (this is the exercise I blew my hernia on in 04')



Ever use chalk? I take it you probably don't want to use straps seeing that you do a fair amount of o-lifting.

was it a hernia, or herniated disc?





The Monkey Man said:


> My friend sent me a wasting diet that she used to run to drop
> weight before comp, I will have to adjust the protein portions
> for male, as she is a 140lb female
> 
> ...



I'll definately say that diet doesn't look like fun... Sadly I may have to resort to such a thing if my weight's still over my class after this next week.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

No chalk allowed at my GHEY gym...

S ok though, it just forces me to be a bit tougher

(it was a balzak hernia)


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Killer workout, I felt like an animal -
> (I wonder what thats about)



You mean you're not?


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2006)

My gym doesn't allow chalk either, ghey.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 17, 2006)

you guys must go to ghey gyms... Even the rec center fitness room I work at allows it if people bring it themselves... It's not even a real gym, and like 50% of the members are 40+


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

OK... I have to be able to live with this diet so I have made changes
bracketed below...

Day 1 thru Day 3
Breakfast: 3oz [8oz] flank steak - 1/2 cup plain  oatmeal [w/ tbsp raw  honey]
Snack: 3oz [6oz] chicken & green veggie [substitute tabbouleh w/o cracked  wheat]
Lunch: 3oz [6oz] chicken & baked potato [sub  yam]
Dinner: 3oz [6oz] chicken & green veggie [sub tabbouleh w/o cracked  wheat]
Day 4
Breakfast: 3oz [8oz] flank steak - 1/2 cup oatmeal [w/tbsp raw honey] - 1/2  cantaloupe [sub 2  kiwi]
Snack: banana & non-fat yogurt
Lunch: 3oz [6oz] chicken & green veggies [sub tabbouleh w/o cracked  wheat]
Snack: baked potato [sub yam]
Dinner: 3oz [6oz] chicken & green veggies [sub tabbouleh w/o cracked wheat]  & 1/2 cup frozen yogurt
Day 5
Breakfast: 3oz [8oz] flank steak - 1/2 cup oatmeal [w/tbsp raw honey] - 1/2  cantaloupe [sub 2  kiwi]
Snack: banana & non-fat  yogurt
Lunch: 3oz [6oz] chicken & green veggies [sub tabbouleh w/o cracked  wheat]
Snack: baked potato [sub yam]
Dinner: 3oz [6oz] chicken & green veggies [sub tabbouleh w/o cracked  wheat]


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 17, 2006)

*SUN 17SE061045

WARMUP, STRETCH*

*FRT SQT* 45x3 65x3 ---> *OHS* 45x2 65x2

*SNATCH*
65x5
85x3
95x2
115x2
*
FRT SQT* (6's = like 21's)
115x2, 2
135x2, 2
165x2, 2
185x2
205x2
225 (pussed)

*CLEAN*
135x2
165x2
185x2
(pretty decent)

*HNG SN PL*
135x6
165x6
185x6
205x6

*SNATCH *(stamina check)
85x2, 2, 1 + 1 wobbly, had to step fwd

*PRONE LG CRL* (lifefitness)
130x12
150x12
170x7 ---> 110x10 
  to the 7 @ 170

LOT-O-STRETCHING
HOT TUB 15min
2 hours napping in sun by the pooule (after protein of course) - 

Hours later, my knees feel OK (for now), and I forgot my rehband's today -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 18, 2006)

Well steak and oatmeal for breakfast...

So far so frickin great...  WTH was my friend complaining about?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2006)

*TUES 19SE061530*

Word of the Day...
"Dieting SUX"

*Cardio*
30min treadmill walk/run interval program (pyramiding)


*INCL DB BENCH*
65x12
75x12
85x12
90x10 - its coming back a bit - 

*NAUTILUS XPLOAD LOW ROW*
140x10
180x12
270x10, 10

*DIPS*
BWx12, 12, 12 - didn't think these would be that easy

*NAUTILUS XPLOAD UPPER ROW*
165x15
255x12
345x12

DONE - felt drained - muss B too much cardio

Got my Colonix today - 
this will be fun...




*... NOT!*


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Word of the Day...
> "Dieting SUX"



That would be a phrase, rather than a word.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> That would be a phrase, rather than a word.



*WORD!
*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2006)

WED 20SE061730

Well went to the other gym today, closer to home

and there wasn't even a parking spot...  Totally Packed!!!

So no workout today - 

(  )

Instead I went grocery shopping and who should I run into???

Why, miss Jodi herself - 

(what can I say?... The lady has good taste in organic markets)

Nice to see IM'rs in the real world -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 21, 2006)

*THURS 21SE061630

CARDIO*
30min TREADMILL INTVL
FLAT RUN / INCL SPEED WALK


*DCLN CHST MACH*
40x15
50x15
60x14, 9

*SETD WIDE ROW*
150x15
170x12
190x8, 8

*SETD MLTY PRS* (behind)
95x13, 13, 13

*PARALLEL GRIP ASSISTD CHINS* (gravitron)
+180x15
+60x12, 12 
*
DB LATL RAISE*
15x15L, 15R ---> 15L, 15R ---> 15L, 15R
(one set)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2006)

*FRI 22SE061515

UPRIGHT ROW*
65x15
85x12
95x12
115x12, 12
*
STDG OVHD FRCH PRS*
65x12
95x12
115x12, 8- ---> 65x10

*DB ROW*
65x12
80x10
100x10
120x8 -  pretty happy with this, haven't done these in forever
*
REV PEC DEC*
80x12, 12, 12
*
INCL CBL FLY*
15x15
25x15
40x15
50x12 ---> *DCLN CBL FLY *
25x15
35x15


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2006)

*SAT 23SE061000*

short stretch & warmup
*
PUSH PRESS*
95x5
135x4
165x2
185x2
205x2 - wow, I'm weak and tapped
*
JERK*
135x2
165x2
185x2 - these sucked i have no up's

*POWER SQT MACH* (icarian)
90x10
180x10
270x10
360x10
450x5
540x5 - knees complained at this point
*
PRONE LG CRL*
130x15
150x12
170x10, 8
130x8
These were burning, I went through pretty fast though

*SW BALL FULL RANGE SIT-UP*
BWx12, 12, 12, 12

I'm really tapped out
I just have nothing

combination of the lean diet and all the BB stuff has got to me
It's a good tired though


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> WED 20SE061730
> 
> Well went to the other gym today, closer to home
> 
> ...



 That was weird just running into you at the grocery store like that.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2006)

Jodi said:


> That was weird just running into you at the grocery store like that.



I was down at the Chandler mall today...
When I drive through that part of town
I always expect to run into the bobsy twins


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2006)

*SUN 24SE061030

LI CARDIO*

30min walking treadmill hill intvls
10min x-trainer

Stretching
hot tub
sun by the pooule


Beautiful Mellow Day today -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2006)

*SUN 24SE061800*

OK I have a craving for fish...

I know, it wasn't in the diet -   (but I don't care)

Swordfish? 

So I go to the "other" market which is a little farther from home
(down in chandler, where eek & ook live)

This place SUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuucckkkks
The food is all picked over...
They had very little fish, and I asked about some roughy
until they turned the fillet over and it was all funky on the bottom 

Then I wanted tabbouleh, they didn't have it

And the lines were all long



so I went to my normal market

OK mini-rant over


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 24, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> *SUN 24SE061800*
> 
> OK I have a craving for fish...
> 
> ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2006)

*MON 25SE061530

INCL DB PRS*
50x12 w
80x10
90x10, 10, 10 !

*NRRW GRP BNCH*
135x8
155x6, 6, 6, 6
Wow, I am a wuss
*
ALT CBL LATL RAISE*
20x15, 15, 15, 15

DUNN-SKI


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2006)

I was going to add a comment under today's workout...

Knees hurting from Saturdays WO -


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2006)

Noice incline db-ness.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 25, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> WED 20SE061730
> 
> Well went to the other gym today, closer to home
> 
> ...





Cool, so when I come visit you, I can visit Jodi also.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2006)

fufu said:


> Noice incline db-ness.



I'm going to get back on an overall lifting program again
(no more trying to specialize in olympic stuff)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2006)

*TUES 26SE061515

YATES ROW*
w-135x12
185x12
225x12
255x10 (grip) 

*DB ROW*
80x10
100x10
120x8 -  again
*
SETD MACH ROW* (wide, icarian)
150x12
190x10
200x8  ---> 120x11

Done-sta-bull
30min bang!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 27, 2006)

I lucked out and got this email yesterday...



Campers: Drew, Dave,  you and me

 Oct  6th
We???ll leave around 9:00 on Friday in  my 4-runner.  I???ll need directions to your place.   We???ll get lunch in  Flaggstaff and hit the Grand Canyon around  4:00.  We???ll get a campground and may cook a meal on Friday night.  The permit  office will probably close at 5:00, so we???ll have to hustle if we want permits.   (We can also look into Passes  for a December trip) Night time temperatures may be as low as freezing.

Oct  7th
Up before dawn and break camp.  We  will leave some camping stuff with the 4-Runner.  Breakfast will be at a lodge,  eat as heavy or as light as you???d like.  Then we take a shuttle to the Kaibab  trailhead and start down around 6:30.  There is no water on the 8-mile trail and  you???ll need to bring a light lunch.  Three liters of water usually does me.   There is plenty of fresh water in the bottom along with flush-toilets.  The  campsite will have only a varmint box for the food and a picnic table.  You can  share a tent with us if you???d like.  We have two camp stoves, which is enough  for 4 campers.  Bring sandals or light shoes for the campsite.  Night time  temperatures will be around 60F.

Oct 8th   Playday
I???d like to hike to Ribbon falls for  lunch.  It???s about 6 miles one way but flat.  We???ll have beer at the cantina in  the late afternoon and listen to the ranger talk at night.  You can fish if  you???d like. I don???t think you???ll need a license.  The fishing is sometimes good,  but usually the Colorado River is the color of  chocolate.

Oct 9th  The long hike  out
Up before dawn and break camp.   We???ll start hiking Bright Angel trail as it starts to get light; remember it  will be hot as we get toward the top.  I think its 10 miles out with water at 5,  3, 1.5 miles from the rim.  We usually just snack on the trail and buy a  sandwich at the top.  Then we drive 10 minutes to the showers and get cleaned  up.  Bring soap and at least 12 quarters, towels are provided.  We???ll drive to  Flagg and find a nice place to eat.  We should be home by  9:00PM.



Nice Itinerary!

It's going to be good to travel with someone organized! -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 27, 2006)

*WED 27SE060528*

Ok here's an idea...

I did my Leg WO this past Saturday...

Knees didn't hurt much SUN morning...
 Pain kicks in SUN eve

And today was the first day I didn't really have (bad) pain
getting out of bed in the morning...

I will note how it feels throughout the day


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 27, 2006)

*WED 27SE061530


DCLN BENCH*
135x12
165x12
185x12
205x10
225x4 - 

*SETD MLTY PRS* (bhnd)
95x10
115x10
135x6, 5
*
FLAT DB 1/2 FLY*
40x10, 12, 12
*
DIP*
BWx8, 8, 8 --->
*
ROPE PRSDWN*
100x8, 10, 8


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice rows, have you thought of getting straps or doing some grip work? I never use straps myself, but just an idea.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice rows, have you thought of getting straps or doing some grip work? I never use straps myself, but just an idea.


 
Doing increasingly heavier rows with increasingly higher repetitions
is my grip work...

I am improving on the performance of the entire exercise


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 28, 2006)

*THURS 28SE061630

SETD CBL ROW*
85x12
115x12
160x12
205x10

*PULLUP*
BWx4  shoulders tight (pain), 7, 8, 6

*AB CRUNCH MACH*
45x12, 12, 12
50x10
*
PRONAETD CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWN*
#12x12
#14x10
#16x8 ---> #8x9
This machine sucked (ROM)

*PARALLEL GRAVITRON CHINUP*
+100x12, 12, 12, 12 

*CBL TRI PRSDWN*
#9x12, 12, 12, 12

*FREE MOTN INCL FLY*
25x15
40x12
50x12
60x12

DONE!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 29, 2006)

*OYMPIA WEEKEND

Workout?





*Maybe i'll go to golds gym and hang out with Carrot Top again -


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 29, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> *OYMPIA WEEKEND
> 
> Workout?
> 
> ...



I'll see you this weekend.


----------



## fufu (Sep 29, 2006)

Gravitron pullups!? That ther' sounds like some fancy high-tech stuff!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2006)

BACK from Vegas...  

Competition was cool, had a good time at the Expo hanging out and
chatting with all the beautiful people

(enough of that for another 6 months)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2006)

Olympia Expo pt2


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2006)

Olympia Expo pt3

I refused to talk to anyone who was selling Pictures or was generally inaccessable...

All the girls i spoke with were real sweethearts, especially Kim Klein (extra sweet)
who talked with me about training and stress reduction for a bit...

And of course Timea, who I wanted to put in my bag and take home with me (shy, YUMMY)

All the guys were cocky, save for Forrest Griffin who was funny and
sort of relaxed (nice guy... said UFC & PRIDE guys are ready to fight, but the leagues wont compromise)

And PUDZ, who I think I woke up for the picture - LOL


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 1, 2006)

Pathetic!!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 1, 2006)

Is that marius pudz??????


And is that GSP wearing a T-nation t-shirt....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2006)

In case anyone doesn't know who Becca Swanson is....

You can see some of her stats here - 

http://www.amg-lite.com/becca_swanson/


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 1, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> In case anyone doesn't know who Becca Swanson is....
> 
> You can see some of her stats here -
> 
> http://www.amg-lite.com/becca_swanson/






BigDyl said:


> Is that marius pudz??????
> 
> 
> And is that GSP wearing a T-nation t-shirt....


\
.


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh la la.

Wait.

No!

I thought it was pictures of that brunette! Post editted!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> Gravitron pullups!? That ther' sounds like some fancy high-tech stuff!



Gravitron is the old school name for the original "weight assistance"
machines...  This one has a T-bar you stand on that provides the upward assistance

not a big deal


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2006)

*SUN 01OC061230*

Warmup, Stretching

*FRT SQT* ----> *OHS*
45x3 ------> 45x3, 3
*
SNATCH*
65x2, 2
85x2, 2
95x2
115x0, 1($h!tty), 0
 
*
C&J*
115x2
135x2
165x2
185x1
205x1
*
FRT SQT*
205x3
*
SNATCH* (gut check)
95x0 

*PUSH PRESS*
185x2 (butta)
205x2
225x2 (power presses) 
*
PRONE LG CRL*
130x10
170x8, 8, 6

Nap by the pool

Lifting was way off...
2 weeks between lifting days is too much... I was all over the map
felt super strong on the presses though
I was power jerking the heavy sets, even pulled in a 225 pwr jerk
from the rack just to test it, had mega juice at the top end

Squat power sucked in the hole though
the more i can't squat the weaker I get -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 2, 2006)

*MON 02OC061530*

*ROTATORS*
5x20, 20
*
PUSH PRESS*
65x8
95x5
135x5 --- I started to feel  that I pulled my left trap yesterday, right here 
165x4
185x3
205x2
225x1, 0 -- Dipping into the explosion was too painfull, otherwise everything was solid, balance, grip, shoulder girdle

*DCLN BENCH*
135x15
165x12
185x12
205x12

*DB LATL RAISE*
12.5x15, 15 --- too hard to isolate away trap - 

(substitute)
*REV PEC DEC* (vert grip)
75x15
90x15
105x11, 12


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 2, 2006)

Stop doing ghey olympic lifts and get back to powerlifting!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Stop doing ghey olympic lifts and get back to powerlifting!



I couldn't do those any better than Olympic lifts - 

I will continue to strengthen until I am stronger than you...
or can find an Anti-Aging clinic who has the same idea of
a therapy plan as I do


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I will continue to strengthen until I am stronger than you...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> or can find an Anti-Aging clinic who has the same idea of
> a therapy plan as I do



Where do I find one of those?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Where do I find one of those?



http://www.worldhealth.net/


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 3, 2006)

*TUES 03OC061600

DB ROW*
85x12
105x10
120x8 (grip)
130x8 (grip)

*SNATCH GRIP BB ROW*
135x12
165x10 (grip)
185x10
205x7 (grip)

*KEISER UPPER ROW*
100x15
150x10
170x10
190x10


*PARAMOUNT TRI EXTENSION*
100x15
130x12
160x12
190x4 = Ow!, shoulder and elbow pain/strain

Last Workout! - 

(I'm Excited)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 4, 2006)

I lied...  Went to the gym one more time...

*WED 04OC061630

SETD MLTY PRS *(behind) 1/1/2
65x15
85x12
105x12
125x10

*CHUNS* (straps)
BWx10, 8, 8, 6

*
DCLN BENCH*
135x12
155x12
175x12
195x9 - 
*
YATES ROW* (straps)
155x12
175x12
195x12

*HAMR STR SHRUG W/TOES*
180x12
95x12, 12, 12

OK DONE!

No WO's till maybe TUES or WED


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 4, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I lied...


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2006)

Heavy ass DB rows, nice. Seems like most people's benching endurance craps out fast, I know mine does.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 4, 2006)

Why are you lifting everyday with no rest days..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 4, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Why are you lifting everyday with no rest days..




I hike the Grand Canyon on Saturday (leave friday)

So I was just going through the motions in the gym...

I am also eating everything in site (fast food included... I ate in the cafeteria at work today)
I have three days to fatten before the hike

I am currently light... [ 197 today ]
but will put on 5lbs or so of stored fat prior to the hike

three good days of hiking


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow!  Have fun!  I have yet to go there still.  Some day.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Wow!  Have fun!  I have yet to go there still.  Some day.




Planning a December Trip (which will be a cold one)
And a big trip in MAY (people coming in from Michigan for that)

I can score extra passes to either one of these...
you & D would always be welcome

and Wynkin and Blynkin too I guess
(or maybe not, I don't know if Pfunks hatefulness and negativity
would be welcomed in such a majestic place)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2006)

*FRI 06OC060658*

Bags are packed...

Going to run to Walgreens for some sandwich bags and then to the gym
to weigh my pack

should be rolling in three or four hours


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> *FRI 06OC060658*
> 
> Bags are packed...
> 
> ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>



Wish you were here -


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Planning a December Trip (which will be a cold one)
> And a big trip in MAY (people coming in from Michigan for that)
> 
> I can score extra passes to either one of these...
> ...



Oh no, Jodi don't hike like that.  If I can't do it with a single camel pack and nothing more, I don't hike.  LOL

Have fun!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Planning a December Trip (which will be a cold one)
> And a big trip in MAY (people coming in from Michigan for that)
> 
> I can score extra passes to either one of these...
> ...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Planning a December Trip (which will be a cold one)
> And a big trip in MAY (people coming in from Michigan for that)
> 
> I can score extra passes to either one of these...
> ...



True Story, P-skunk would stink the place up with his hate.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2006)

Just went to the gym

my pack weighed in 28lb on the digital scale

I have to add my shower kit so I still think I will be under 30 -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


>


This coming from the Guy who admittedly hates everyone


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> This coming from the Guy who admittedly hates everyone


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> This coming from the Guy who admittedly hates everyone



He <3's me!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2006)

I hear tires!?!?

Pictures when I return! -


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I hear tires!?!?
> 
> Pictures when I return! -



congrats, once again you make no sense!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> congrats, once again you make no sense!



Those would have been the tires of the 4runner pulling up to take me
to the Grand Canyon for 4 days of fun and adventure...

_* DUMBASS!*_


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 10, 2006)

You better watch out, or I'll throw you off...


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> This coming from the Guy who admittedly hates everyone


Who  the fuck cares what any of these internet people say or do.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Who  the fuck cares what any of these internet people say or do.




Oh, he's just angry, that, he's just angry -


----------



## fufu (Oct 10, 2006)

Mischievous monkey!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is the link to the  Online Server I uploaded all the Grand Canyon  Pictures too
http://www.box.net/browse#folder2887141

User =  apelikemenace@gmail.com
Password =  grandcanyon

The files will be slow  to download and open each one.  This was all I could think of, short  term???



The Grand Canyon:

Arrival at  South Rim, Fri afternoon #35-38
Full moon at  South Rim campground, Fri night #41
Waiting for  the shuttle to S.Kaibab trailhead, Sat morning #45
Overlooks  from the South Rim Kaibab trailhead #46-49
Switchbacks  at the top of the trail #50-53
Presidents  Point lookout #54-55
Trail to  Cedar Ridge #56-57
Cedar Ridge  lookout #58
Cedar Point  (Above) #59
Cedar Point  (below) #63
Trail to  Skeleton Point #60-65
Friendly  raven at Skeleton Point #66
Skeleton  pass to Mule Stop #67-72
Final  Descent to the Black Bridge and Colorado  River #73-87
Tunnel,  Black Bridge, and Colorado  river #88-93
Bright Angel  Creek Delta and trail to Bright Angel Campground  #94-98
South Rim  from Bright Angel campground #100-101
Bright  Angel Creek  #102-104
Colorado  River  #105-106
Bright Angel  Mule Pen #107
Bright Angel  campground #108
Bright  Angel Creek to North  Rim #109
Campsite  #110
Mule Deer  #111-118
Turkeys in  neighboring camp  Saturday afternoon  #121-123
Deer feeding  along main camp trail, Sunday morning #124-126
North Bright  Angel trail to North Rim #127-130
Fording  Bright  Angel Creek to Phantom Creek  #131
No-Named  waterfalls, up Phantom Creek #132-138
Snack Break  and Down Phantom Creek #139-145
North  Bright Angel Creek trail back  to camp #148-156
Coming into  Phantom Ranch Campground #157
Turkeys kept our  camp warm, Sunday Night #158-161
Starting the  Long Trip out, 0730 Monday morning #162
Bright  Angel Creek  #163-164
Historic  Bright Angel mule pen #165
Silver  Bridge trail  #166
Crossing The  Silver  Bridge  #167
Colorado  River from the Silver Bridge  #168-172
River Trail  rising into South  Bright Angel Trail  #173-179
South  Bright Angel Trail out begins  #180-185
Top of the  Devils Corkscrew #186-187
South  Bright Angel Trail views,  before Devils Corkscrew #188-193
Devils  Corkscrew #195-198
Signs of  life exiting the Corkscrew #199
A look at  what we???ve accomplished #200
Creek  Downstream of Indian Gardens #201
Trail  Leading to Indian Gardens #202-210
???The Guys???  catch up and rest at Indian Gardens campground (4.5 miles up)  #211
Clouds roll  in over Indian  Gardens and Canyon  #212-213
Starting the  Journey again, leaving Indian Gardens  #214-217
Above Indian  Gardens #218
???The Red  Wall??? (South Rim) #219-223
Taking a  Breath #224
Beginning  the ???Red Wall??? #225-227
Taking a  Break to let mule-train pass #228
The trail up  the Red Wall #229-230
Three Mile  House #231
Air Getting  Thin #232-236
Posers flow  down from the South Rim #238
Indian  Gardens, Lookout Point, and Bright Angel Canyon to the North Rim  #239
Waiting for  trail Maintenance #240-241
Looking up  through first tunnel #242
Big Horn  Sheep #243-245
More View  #246-247
Red Wall  Trail and Indian  Gardens  #248
Equilibrium  #249
Almost to  South Rim #250-253
Some nice  Germans take my picture #255
The #1 Team  Reunited (Trip Clock = 0730-1248) #257
California Condors  #258-260


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 10, 2006)

A short Story...

Slept in a tent Friday night on the South Rim of the Canyon (it was 33degrees)

South Kaibab trail is over 8 miles long

Bright angel campground is 1/2 mile long and leads 
into Phantom Ranch and then to the North Rim

The trail out up the Bright Angel Trail is over Ten Miles long and rises over 4500 feet in elevation to a top height over 7000 feet above sea level


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 11, 2006)

*WED 11OC061500*

Man I didn't feel like working out today, but I went anyway.
I need rest, I haven't slept well, seems too noisy here in the city - 


*HNG PWR C&P*
95x5
135x4, 3, 2
155x4
175x2
185x2

*HNG PWR SNATCH + OHS*
45x3x=3
*
SNATCH*
65x3, 3
*
C&J* (full)  WTH
65x2, 2
135x1
155x1
*
JERK* (rack)
155x1, 1

I really started to get hyped into the WO
but I was rusty so I stopped before I got all cracked out
and tried too much weight

Whatever, enough for first day back
Even though my energy levels are way up...
I am sluggish/off because of the low fiber diet, the past week
You don't wanna go off hiking for 5-6 hours and have to poop


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Why don't you come up with a periodized training plan for me, to
> overcome my knee disability and get me stronger -
> 
> 
> ...




besides the fact that you have no cartalige (for that I can do nothing....sorry).  What is the main issue with your knee?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Here is the link to the  Online Server I uploaded all the Grand Canyon  Pictures too
> http://www.box.net/browse#folder2887141
> 
> User =  apelikemenace@gmail.com
> ...



Did you see BigFoot?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Did you see BigFoot?



Big foot is not in the grand canyon butthead.

get back to your own thread before MonkeyMan gets the whip.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 13, 2006)

P-funk said:


> besides the fact that you have no cartalige (for that I can do nothing....sorry).  What is the main issue with your knee?



Its tendonitis, because if I totally lay off high angle deep knee bending motions it goes away, or when I hike...
as long as it isn't steep high stepping with a pack it actually feels better
as if it gets the juices flowing or something


And I still have plaenty of cartilage...
they just smoothed out the crusty flakey stuff


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Its tendonitis, because if I totally lay off high angle deep knee bending motions it goes away, or when I hike...
> as long as it isn't steep high stepping with a pack it actually feels better
> as if it gets the juices flowing or something



okay, just to be clear:

1) deep kneebending (greater then 90 degrees of knee flexion) hurts

2) 45 degrees of knee flexion or less does not bother it

3) it doesn't hurt on long walks as long as the walk isn't to steep

4) you think you have some inflamation or you know?  It could be that greater amounts of knee flexion hurt because you have like zero cartalige....ie, this could be articular (two joint surfaces) and not muscular (tendonitis).


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 13, 2006)

P-funk said:


> okay, just to be clear:
> 
> 1) deep kneebending (greater then 90 degrees of knee flexion) hurts
> Not right away, but after some abuse, just squatting one time doesn't hurt
> ...



Why do joint surfaces rubbing cause pain?
unless there is connective tissue  inflammation?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Why do joint surfaces rubbing cause pain?
> unless there is connective tissue  inflammation?



joint surfaces still have receptors that sense pain.  Also, the joint surfaces may get inflamed and ache (like osteoarthritis).


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 13, 2006)

P-funk said:


> joint surfaces still have receptors that sense pain.  Also, the joint surfaces may get inflamed and ache (like osteoarthritis).



OK... So whats the plan?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> OK... So whats the plan?



1) there is nothing you can do about the fact that you have no cartalige in your knees.  Unless modern medicine figures out how to get some in there.

2) what you can do is ice you knees and stretch things that are tight and figure out why the connective tissue (tendons) keep getting inflammed when you do things.

as far as training goes, I would need to see what it looks like when you do things now and you need to do things that are safe and in a pain free range of motion...if it hurts....don't do it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 13, 2006)

*FRI 13OC061545*

After Souping up fo the grand canyon I didn't feel like going to the gym this week...

I think I suffered a bit from the same altitude exaustion that I got after climbing Humphreys peak?

Well after no lifting before Vegas, and the Lo-Fiber Hiking diet, which really screwed my system up

I am finally coming back to a routine again...

I would like to start a new diet on Monday
I was thinking of modifying the original wasting diet, but may as well
do some homework, and just make a good solid organic whole food diet

I got the olympic bug to practice lifting again today, which put the hurt on me, not to mention doing strength before technique?
(probably not a good idea, but IDC)

*INCL BENCH*
135x10
155x10
175x10
195x8
*
DCLN BENCH*
135x10
155x10
175x10
195x8
*
PUSH PRESS *- 
135x2
x165x2
185x2
205x pussed out (wrists hurt a bit and I didn't want to recover a cruddy lift)


*HNG PWR C&P*
135x2, 2, 2 - looking good at the end
C&J
135x2 - nice and solid - 

I will prolly do more BB stuff tomorrow (pulling)
But, no legs, so I can't do DL's or like that -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 14, 2006)

*SAT 14OC061300*

Drank one of my expo freebies on way to gym: "FSI's XENERGY"
*
DB ROW* (straps)
80x12
100x12
120x10
130x10

*YATES ROW* (straps)
185x12
225x10
250x10
275x6 ---> 225x5 (275=too heavy for now) 

*PULL DWN*
150x12
180x12
195x10
195x10 - 

*SNATCH GRIP SHRUG W/TOES *(straps)
155x10
185x10
225x10
245x7 - (winded)


This was a good WO... 
I knew my grip would be tired so I started right in w/ the straps

I knew I had more back strength than the past few WO's have shown
I might even be better if I wasn't so fumbly w/the straps

I woke up 0630 felt tired came on here, checked my email and went back to bed
Didn't wake up till 1050 -  guess I needed it, and it payed off in the gym - 

I am going to sort out a new split and post it 2nite, you are all free to constructively critique it


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 15, 2006)

*SUN 15OC061115*
*
CBL SHOULDER ROTATIONS* (2planes, 4motions)
15x12, 12, 12

*SETD MLTY PRS* (behind) supertight form 1/1/1
65x21
95x12
115x10
130x9 - 

*UPRIGHTS*
65x12
95x10
115x10
135x9 

*SETD LATL RAISE*
15x12
20x12
25x10, 10 ---> 15x9  

BW PWO = 203.4
Kind of GHEY stuff, but needed for foundation
----------------------------------

1.5 hours of napping in the sun PWO
15 or so, underwater laps for relaxation + hotspa

feel good -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow!!

I just tried this "Goatein" Goat whey protein...
Its Awesome!

Now I wish I would have tried the ORNX stuff or what ever the name of that mainstream protein is -


----------



## Luke95 (Oct 17, 2006)

Get back to work!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2006)

Luke95 said:


> Get back to work!



Its only 1958?...

I don't have to be at work till 0600

(You non-race driving, or co-driving, 165lb, punk!)

Tell LP I said FU


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2006)

*TUES 17OC061505*

*INCl BENCH*
45x10
135x10
155x10
175x10
195x8
*
DCLN BENCH*
135x10
155x10
175x10
195x9

*LOW, WIDE, MLTY PRESS* (front)
50x12
70x12
90x12
*
STNDG INCL CBL FLY*
30x12
40x110
50x12
60x9

Not a hot WO -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2006)

*WED 18OC061655*

*DB ROW*
85x12
105x10
120x10

*PULLUP*
BWX7, 7, 7

*YATES ROW*
135x12
185x12
225x12


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2006)

*SAT 21OC061200

STRICT PRESS*
95x10
155x10
135x7, 4 - 

*UPRIGHTS*
95x10
115x10
135x10 - (tough)

*ALT DB LATL RAISE*
15x12
20x12
25x12 ---> 15x10


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2006)

*SUN 22OC061030

FRT BOX SQT* (10 step risers)
45x10
65x10
95x10
135x8
155x10
185x10

*Snatch *(practice)
45x2
65x2
95x2

*C&J *(practice)
95x2


*PRONE CURL*
110x12
150x10
170x10

*LEG PRESS* (shallow)
180x10
360x10
540x10
*
SETD LEG CURL*
110x10
150x10
190x9 - 
*
QD's
*45x2, 2 - I felt I was pushng it here (uncomfortable=banned)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 24, 2006)

*MON 23OC061630

INCL DB PRS*
65x10
75x12, 12, 12

*DCLN BENCH*
135x15, 15 ,15 ,15

*STNDG MLTY*
65x15
75x15, 14, 9 = 

short and sweet
HI rep, low weight


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 30, 2006)

*THURS 26OC061610*

Busy week, lots of work...

*ASSISTED PULLUP*
+#10x12
+#9x12, 12, 12

*YATES ROW*
135x15
155x15
175x15

*BALANCE CORE PLATFORM OHS & QD's*
45x6, 6
65x6
QD, 65x2, 2


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 30, 2006)

*SUN 29OC061315

FRT BOX SQT* (10 risers)
45x8
95x8
135x8
165x8
185x8
205x5
225x5

*HNG PWR C&P*
135x2
165x2
185x2
135C&Jx1, 155x1


*PRONE CURL*
130x10
150x10
170x10
x190x6 - 
*
LEG PRESS (shallow)*
180x10
360x10
540x10
720x10
*
SETD LG CURL*
150x10
190x10, 10, 8 ---> 110x8

*BIG stretch*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 30, 2006)

*MON 29OC061615

INCL DB BNCH*
65x10
85x6
95x6
105x6
*
DCLN BNCH*
135x10
185x6
225x6
245x6

*INCL CBL FLY*
35x10
50x6
70x6
80x6 ---> 40x10

*PP*
95x3
135x2
185x2
205x1 - good, (balance/gut) check


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2006)

*TUES 31OC061600

DB ROW*
100x6
130x6, 6, 9

*YATES ROW*
225x6
275x6
295x6, 6 - Little sloppy but, I'll take it
*
PULLUP* (t=1/1/2)
BWx6, 6, 6
*
SEATED WIDE UPPER LAT* (keiser)
150x6
200x6
230x6, 6


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2006)

owww arms and hands cramping


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2006)

Possible Split...

SUN    #1 Light Shallow hi-rep legs, #2 Heavy Legs (maybe olympic stuff)
MON    #1 Light Chest hi-rep/low weight 12-15rep
TUES   #1 Light Back
WED    #1 Cardio/Rest
THURS #1 CHEST Heavy(er)  6rep
FRI      #1 Back, Heavy 6rep
SAT     #1 Shoulder shape Traps, rotations, light cardio


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 5, 2006)

*THURS 02NO061550

INCL BNCH*
135x15
155x15, 15, 15

*DB DCLN BNCH*
65x15, 13
60x15, 15
(this was hard)


*STRICT PRS*
65x15, 15, 15, 11 - 
*
HMR STR SHRUG W/TOES*
90x10
140x10, 10, 10


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 5, 2006)

*FRI 03NO061610

ASSIST PULLUP*
#9x15, 15, 15, 15
*
SETD CBL ROW*
100x15, 15
130x15, 15
*
XPLOAD PULLDOWN LAT*
180x15
200x15, 15, 15

*SMTH SN GRP SHRUG W/TOES*
90x10
140x10
180x8, 6

Good WO, my back is on fire -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 5, 2006)

*SUN 05NO061120

STRETCH

FRT BX SQT* (10 risers)
65x8
135x8
185x8
225x8
255x8
275x8

*SNATCH*
65x2, 2
95x2
115x1, 1

*C&J*
135x1
155x1
175x1

*SETD LG CURL*
110x10
170x8
190x8, 8

*
SHALLOW LG PRS*
360x8
540x8
720x8
900x8

*PRONE LG CURL*
150x10
190x8, 6, 5 - 
(weak here)

Good WO knees OK afterward

BIG STRETCH

*SUN BY THE POOULE*
Me x 1.5hrs


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 6, 2006)

*MON 06OC061610

PUSH PRS*
95x3
135x2
165x2
185x1, 1
205x1
225x0
poor showing here... knee factor 10=sucky
(I am moving this to pre-legs (Sun)

*INCL DB BENCH*
90x3
100x6, 6, 6, 6 - 
I felt weak hoisting the DBs into position for the 1st rep
if I had a boost out of the hole, I could have done this w/115-120 cause the reps were cake

*DCLN BB BNCH*
155x6
225x6, 6, 6, 6 -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 8, 2006)

*WED 08NO061600

PULLUP* (super strict) T=1/1/2
BWx6, 6, 6, 6

*DB ROW*
100x5
130x6, 6, 6, 6

*YATES ROW*
225x4
295x6, 6, 6, 6
little sloppy here again, but I'll still take it

*
ICARIAN SETD WIDE ROW*
200x6
207.5x6
215x6
220x6 - 
KILLED! these..
(the stack on this machine is 200)

*HNG PWR SN PULL*
65x2
95x2
135x2
155x1, 1
(gut check)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 10, 2006)

*FRI 10NO061620

INCL BENCH*
155x15, 15, 15, 14 -  (food and sleep deprived here)

*DB DCLN BENCH*
60x15, 15, 15, 15

Out!
(busy night)


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2006)

How was your pot luck with the chili?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2006)

Jodi said:


> How was your pot luck with the chili?



Gassy! 






Seriously though
There were about 8 crock pots on the table there...
...Mine was empty first. -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2006)

*SAT 11NO061300** ------ *(60 SEC RI's, all today)


*NAUTILUS XPLOAD UPR LAT*
180x15
200x15, 15, 15, 15
*
SETD CBL ROW*
115x15, 15, 15, 15

*ASSISTED PULLUP*
#10x15, 15, 15, 11 -  = Failure =  1min rests hurt!

Hot Sauna and Spa stretching + Dip in the Pooule -


----------



## fufu (Nov 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Gassy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to empty your crock pot.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2006)

awwww....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2006)

*SUN 12NO061050

PUSH PRESS*
135x1
175x1
190x1, 1
205x1
225x1

* FRT BOX SQT* (10 risers)
135x5
185x8
225x8
255x8
275x5
295x5

*SNATCH*
65x1, 1
*
C&J*
135x1, 1
175x1

*PRONE CURL*
150x8
190x6, 6, 5

*LEG PRESS* (shallow)
360x8
540x8
720x8
900x15 -  "Like Butta"

Wanted to do Seated Curls, but ran out of time -


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice leg pressing and front squatting!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 14, 2006)

*TUES 14NO061620

INCL DB BENCH*
80x6
100x6
105x6, 6, 6

*DCLN BB BENCH*
135x2
185x1
250x6, 6, 6, 5 - chickened out, wanted 6, no spot

^^25lb jump from last week^^ -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 18, 2006)

*FRI 17NO061645*

(tired) 9.5 stressfull @ work

*DB ROW*
150x5
130x6, 6, 6, 6

*PULLUP* (strict)
BWx6, 6, 6, 6
*
T-BAR ROW*
135x5
180x6, 6, 6, 6

*UPRIGHTS*
80x6
90x6
100x6

wow..  I was asleep coming in
but, did OK
strained ab on T-bars using rookie form
(I may not repeat those w/o more overall conditioning)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 18, 2006)

*SAT 18NO061300*

*CARDIO* !?

*TREADMILL*
SCRAMBLE WALK 0.5mi
RUN 5.5-7.0, 0.5mi
FINISH, Walk to 20min

*X-TRAINER*
10min @ 11

*CBL LATL RAISES*
15x15, 15, 15, 15


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 19, 2006)

*SUN 19NO061015*
(4hours at work prior to w/o)
(forgot Rehbands)

*
JERKS* (rack)
95x2
135x2
165x2
185x2
205x2
225x1, 1

*C&J*
135x2
165x2
185x1

*SN*
75x3
95x2
(discomfort reached, no rehbands)

*PRONE LG CRL*
150x8
170x8
190x6, 6

*LG PRS* (shallow)
360x5
630x12
810x12
900x12

*SETD CRL*
150x8
170x8
190x8, 8 

*SOTT PRS* (?)
45x2
65x2


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice jerking!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 20, 2006)

*MON 20NO061615*

*DB INCL BNCH*
80x7
105x6, 6, 6, 6
*
DCLN BB BNCH*
185x4
240x6, 5, 6, 5 (lost intensity on the 5's... Need caffine?)

*SETD MLTY PRS* (behind)
95x12, 12


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 23, 2006)

*TUES 21NO061530

YATES ROW*
225x10
295x6, 6
315x6 (little sloppy)

*NAUTILUS XPLOAD PULLDOWN*
270x7, 7

Had to run, important appointment


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 23, 2006)

*THURS 23NO061100*

NOTE: Slept 11 hours last night... (indication of my schedule this week)


*MED CARDIO*
TREADMILL
Hill-scramble/Jog intervals = 12min

ROWING MACHINE
lvl 10 @ 2:04/500m = 8min

XTRAINER
lvl 10 = 10min

 ----------------------------------
60 sec rests on all below

*ASSISTED PULLUP*
#10x15, 15, 15

*STANDING MLTY* (behind)
75x15, 15, 15
*
SETD WIDE ROW* (icarian)
120x15, 15, 15
*
HMR STR DCLN CHST*
50x15, 15, 15


REST, SPA, SAUNA-STRETCHING, POOL

OUT!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 25, 2006)

*FRI 24NO061035

SETD DB LATL RAISE* 
10x12
15x12
17.5x12
20x12
*
SMITH SHRUG W/TOES*
90x8
140x8, 8 

* HNG SN PULL*
95x6, 6
115x6, 6

* HNG PWR SN*
65x5
85x5
105x5

* MED DUTY CARDIO*
TREADMILL
walk, 10degr incl @ 3.5 = 10min

XTRAINER
Lvl 10 = 10min

TREADMILL
2min walk/jog intvls pyramiding speed up (last 2min @8) = 12total min


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 26, 2006)

*SUN 26NO060945*

*FRT BOX SQUAT* (10 risers)

Warmup, to Parallel
65x3, 3
95x3
135x3

Work
185x8
225x8
275x8
295x5
315x5

*C&J*
135x2
185x1

*HNG PWR C&P*
135x1, 1, 1 -  = Winded

*PRONE LEG CURL*
150x8
170x8
190x5, 5

*LG PRS* (shallow)
540x12
720x12
900x12

*SETD LG CURL*
150x8
170x8
190x8, 10 -

*SNATCH*
55x1
65x1
95x1, 1, 1


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 27, 2006)

*MON 27NO061545

INCL BB BNCH*
135x4
185x4
205x6, 6, 6, 6

*DIP*
BWx5
45x6
90x5, 5, 5
(weird) haven't done this for over a year or more

*INCL FLY MACH *(flex)
50x10
70x8
100x8
120x10 -  !?
*
AB CRUNCH* (cybex)
40x8
60x8, 8
70x6, 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey MM - How's AZ treating you?   

You look like you are still hitting it hard


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 27, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey MM - How's AZ treating you?
> 
> You look like you are still hitting it hard



what's up bro-dad - 

AZ is great!
I never looked back!

And the holidays will be fantastic since I don't have to see my family - 


I am trying to get back to lifting a-bit I'm sorta weakened from olympic lifting
and trying to lose weight... But my strength is slowly returning

Didi they update your gym to include the newer "Advanced Athletic" training area?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> what's up bro-dad -
> 
> AZ is great!
> I never looked back!
> ...



I'm glad to hear things are well

Yeah - they updated the area.   I like it.   They have  a bunch of Bosu balls, swiss ball, medicine ball, bars, dumbells and mats.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 28, 2006)

*TUES 28NO061530

PULLUP* (strict) T=1/1/2
BWx7, 7, 7
*
YATES ROW*
225x8
295x6
315x6, 6 - still a little unpolished here


*WIDE SETD ROW* (icarian)
200x6
215x6
230x6, 9 - !

*HNG SN PULL*
135x6
185x8
225x8, 8
275x6 -  amateur

Offenzee!


I have some sort of strain, pull, or minor tear in my right
wrist /forearm /bicep...  Been feeling it a little the past week...
But really felt it with weight applied...

I will rest on pulling, and use straps on back related stuff to give my hands a  break


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 3, 2006)

*FRI 01DE061530

CARDIO*
TREADMILL
WALK - 0.5mi
RUN - 1.5mi @ 6.0
WALK - to 30min


*INCL BB BENCH*
135x17, 17, 17

*NARROW SETD ROW* (icarian)
120x17, 15, 13 - easy on bicep/wrist, strain

Stretching


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 3, 2006)

*SUN 03DE061045

CARDIO*
13min walk
5min run
2min walk

*OHS* (partial, 9 risers)
45x5
65x10
95x8
115x8
135x5, 5
(shoulders weak shakey, needs werk)

*PRONE CURL*
150x10
190x6, 6, 6

*LEG PRS*
540x12
720x12
900x10
1000x10 - 


*SETD LG CURL*
190x6, 6, 6, 6

SPA, Stretching, pooule, sauna (relax)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2006)

*MON 04DE061340

CARDIO*
20min TREADMILL
 = WALK MAX elevation @ 3

*INCL DB BENCH*
85x12
95x4
105x6, 6, 6

*DIP*
45x7
90x5, 4, 5, 6


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2006)

*TUES 05DE061630

CARDIO*
WALK, 15deg, 0.5mi @ 3.0
JOG 1.7mi @ 6.0
WALK 0deg, @ 3.0 until 30min


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2006)

*THURS 07DE061530

CARDIO*
TREADMILL
WALK 0.5mi, 15deg @ 3.0mph
JOG 1.8mi, @ 6.0mph
WALK 0deg @ 3.0 to 30min

*INCL BB BNCH*
135x10, 10, 10, 10, 10

*WIDE SETD ROW* (icarian)
150x10, 10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2006)

Kness and legs feeling a little knobby after that today - 


need toughening up


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2007)




----------

